# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pričajmo o platnenim pelenama  2. dio

## may

*PITANJE*

cure,daji mi recite postoji li neki duboki cover, tipa kamaris ili čak
i dublji,a da je po veličinama... ne znam sa čiMe prekriti kushies, zatim kushies snap to fit i još neke pelene!?

----------


## cekana

Ja sam do 6.mj. imala jedan jedini cover i to popolini na čičak (kao i ME) i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema - may izgleda je vrijeme da se vidimo   :Grin:

----------


## Mama Medo

koliko često perete covere (ako nisu baš zaprljani)?
ja perem svaki put sa pelenama i cover (iako nam pelene ne promoče jako - posebno zadnjih dana kada većinu dnevnih piškenja ulovimo u tutu  :D i ponovo vratimo suhu pelenu na guzu   :Smile:  ), ali sam nekako razmišljala da bi to moglo skratiti vijek coveru..

----------


## Dia

ja cover bacim u masinu sa pelenama jednom mjesecno, inace ga perem pod vodom na ruke cca. svaki treci dan
izuzev iznimkama kad se uprlja od kakice ili bude bas popisan iznutra

may meni je isto vremenom kamaris postao preplitak, sad imam smib, popolini vento, ME i imsevimse

znate kaj sam skuzila...da mi one size pelene bas i nisu za decke kad se vise ne smanjuju na drukere jer onaj usiveni ulozak nije vise tam gdje je pisonja  :?  jel i vi imate takve probleme ili je to do vrste pelena

----------


## coccinella

> Ja sam do 6.mj. imala jedan jedini cover i to popolini na čičak (kao i ME) i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema - may izgleda je vrijeme da se vidimo


Čini mi se da se sjećam da si imala i jedan flis cover.   :Wink:

----------


## Dia

jucer sam dobila novi quelle baby katalog i imaju kupace gacice sa integriranom pelenom, cijena 69,00kn
materijal 100% poliester

jel jos netko vidio?

----------


## slava

Imam 3 covera, perem ih kad koji stigne u mašinu, a inače ih preperem na ruke s malo tekućeg sapuna, suhi budu začas. Obično ga perem nakon jednog dana korištenja.

----------


## momtobe

> jucer sam dobila novi quelle baby katalog i imaju kupace gacice sa integriranom pelenom, cijena 69,00kn
> materijal 100% poliester
> 
> jel jos netko vidio?



Vidjela sam ja. Misliš da su to kao kupaće pelene od ovih naših proizvođača pelena?

----------


## Dia

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jucer sam dobila novi quelle baby katalog i imaju kupace gacice sa integriranom pelenom, cijena 69,00kn
> materijal 100% poliester
> 
> jel jos netko vidio?
> 
> 
> ...


nemam pojma, to i mene zanima   :Grin:  
nis ne pise koje su marke

----------


## cekana

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam do 6.mj. imala jedan jedini cover i to popolini na čičak (kao i ME) i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema - may izgleda je vrijeme da se vidimo  
> 
> 
> Čini mi se da se sjećam da si imala i jedan flis cover.


  :Kiss:  nisam to zaboravila draga, ne brini.... trebala sam napisati PUL cover

----------


## coccinella

> nisam to zaboravila draga, ne brini.... trebala sam napisati PUL cover


  :Love:

----------


## Paula

off topic AL ME ZBUNJUJU ONI KREATIVCI   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Kad su se samo stvorili - svaki puta ih kliknem umjesto pelna   :Laughing:  

Eto sad možemo i o pelenama.

Nije da se hvalim ali tek sada nakon 20-tak sušenja Josie-inih sw-ica pelene su toliko mekane da se nemogu odvojiti od njih. Prvi puta da neku pelenicu mogu usporediti s totsbots.Još interesantnije je da totsbots koja nije sušena u sušilici od početka korištenja nije ista a usprkos čestom sušenju nije postala mekanija (poput sw)

----------


## kailash

*Paula* ništa te nisam razumjela što si napisala za Tots bots koja nije sušena u sušilici. ajd molim te pojasni jer ih namjeravam kupiti  :Smile:

----------


## josie

> *Paula* ništa te nisam razumjela što si napisala za Tots bots koja nije sušena u sušilici. ajd molim te pojasni jer ih namjeravam kupiti


'Oće reć' da smo mi bez sušilice u totalnom neznanju.
pa onda kaže kako je od nesušiličarka kupila frotirne sb i tb, koje su u blagom smislu riječi bile malkice grublje.
onda je oboje sušila u svojoj sušilici određeni period vremena, i sb su se bolje oporavile od tb.
jesam li ja to dobro? 8)

----------


## kailash

Hoće li se to reći da šta će meni SB i Totsbots kad nemam sušilicu?!?!

----------


## coccinella

> Hoće li se to reći da šta će meni SB i Totsbots kad nemam sušilicu?!?!


Aha, rješavaj se toga.   :Grin:   :Mljac:

----------


## cekana

Ja imam jednu TB i razmišljam ju prodati jerje to jedini čičak koji imam - nema smisla  :/

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoće li se to reći da šta će meni SB i Totsbots kad nemam sušilicu?!?!
> 
> 
> Aha, rješavaj se toga.


ma nije još ni stiglo  :Sad:  
ne stavljaj mi soli na ranu!!!

----------


## cekana

Ma, lakše ti je sušilicu nabaviti... onda ćeš se i peglanja riješiti, osim što će ti pelene biti mekane i suhe za par sati   :Saint:

----------


## kailash

Joooooj, još ćete me navuć na sušilicu  :Laughing:  
sve zbog pelena  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoće li se to reći da šta će meni SB i Totsbots kad nemam sušilicu?!?!
> 
> 
> Aha, rješavaj se toga.


Odvaljujem!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## buby

kupi sušilicu  :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

I moj je prijedlog da kupiš sušilicu. 

Kad se već na drugo ne daš nagovoriti.   :Laughing:

----------


## Paula

> ...jesam li ja to dobro? 8)


Savršeno   :Naklon:  

SW koja nije sušena u sušilici je pomalo kruta ali totbots ima dosta dugačke muce koje kad otvrdnu više ne opuštaju. Ako ih istovremeno uzmeš u ruku prva pomisao će biti da to uopće nije ista pelena. Razlika je ogromna. A stvarno sam pokušala sve i trljanje i peglanje čak i rućno cufanje - nema šanse   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali zato su sw   :Zaljubljen:  . Josie moramo se opet naći samo da ih ponovo opipaš (ali ne dolazim bez osiguranja)   :Grin:  
Jedino me mući što zadnjim snagama ulazimo u njih. A i naša voljena Honey Boy je na zalazu (još se nedamo iako mu je pola guzice izvan ali ionako zapiša sve napred a noću ne kaka pa si to moćemo priuštiti   :Grin:  )

----------


## Dia

moja tb nije tak strasna kak vi pricate, a nemam susilicu

----------


## renci

a ja još nema ni jednu tb, dakle da je ne nabavljam bez sušilice  :Razz:  
kako je lijepo učiti na tuđim iskustvima!  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

> moja tb nije tak strasna kak vi pricate, a nemam susilicu


Možda ćešće koristiš zadarsku vodu...?
Inače mi je ovo super informacija jer uskoro krećem u potragu za savršenim poklon paketom pelena: bratić će mi dobiti bebača, pa sam im se preporučila  :Smile:  I baš sam gledala one TB pakete od 15 komada... 

ovak sam mislila: 15 komada od nekih 2 size i cca 6 komada pocketica. A sad nikako da se odlučim za šarenilo ili da sve od jedne firme. 
A 18 bG ili Mommy's touch?

----------


## may

kailash, ma ne treba ti sušilica..slušaj mene..ja imam SB i ništa im ne fali bez sušilice..
a vi, opasnice, tišina  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

Možda su organic u redu i bez sušilice (morat ću probati obično ih osušiti ), ali za one frotirske sam sigurna da su jako grube bez sušilice.  :/

----------


## Dia

pa uglavnom kisnicu, al zadnje vrijeme je presusila gusterna pa smo na gradskoj koja ja mislim dolazi iz zrmanje...al vjeruj mi gora je od zagrebacke sto se tice kamenca (znam jer M. prokuhavam za bocu)

----------


## enela

*Pitanje*

Evo danas sam prvi put stavila Idi Cuddlebuns pelenu i oduševljena sam krojem! Super je za njene buckaste nogice. Interesira me ima li ih neko pa da mi veli kakva im je kvaliteta, da li mi se isplati još naručiti?

----------


## buby

Olivija, ja bih se odlučila za šarenilo  :Wink:

----------


## Paula

Drage - trk po sušilicu pa mi javite kako ste zadovoljne   :Laughing:  

Definitivno ne frotir bez sušiice - pelena s vremenom postane kao oni naši stari ručnici - postružeš pola kože dok se obrišeš.

SW nije tako loša i bes sušilice. Puno bolji izbor od tb. Ipak, mislim da je sušilica zakon

----------


## Dia

sto mi to niste rekli prije godinu i pol kad smo kupovali vesmasinu   :Sad:  
nema mjesta za susilicu u kupaoni, a ni nigdje drugdje u stanu

znate kaj mi je palo napamet, tu kod nas ima onih javnih praona vesa (ko u americkim filmovima), vjerojatno zbog turista, pa da ja eto jednom tjedno odem tamo ubaciti pelene u susilicu
sigurno bi me gledali ovako  :shock:

----------


## anjica

> kailash, ma ne treba ti sušilica..slušaj mene..ja imam SB i ništa im ne fali bez sušilice..
> a vi, opasnice, tišina


ni ja nemam sušilicu, i nisu mi sb uopće krute  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

Trebala ili ne sušilica za SB, ja sam ih naručila...al nikako da stignu.
A Totsbots još nisam pa ću razmisliti da li da  ih uopće i naručujem.

Kod nas je klima takva da ne vjerujem da bi mi se isplatilo kupiti sušilicu...

a totsbots bamboozles bez sušilice?   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Buby - s šarenilom me jedino muči to što su sve malo drugačije, pa se bojim da će me snaha proklinjati kada bude neku krivo smontirala...

----------


## kailash

*olivija* ja se ne bih usudila naručiti više od 3-4 jedne firme :/

----------


## Olivija

:/  hm....

----------


## cekana

> kailash, ma ne treba ti sušilica..slušaj mene..ja imam SB i ništa im ne fali bez sušilice..


To ti je kad ne znaš razliku   :Grin:

----------


## Paula

> To ti je kad ne znaš razliku


  :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

sb oct su fine, mekane i bez sušilice   :Smile:  
ali dolazim u napast da ovo lito uštedim za nju..... ali sve si zamišljam facu mm-u kad mu složim priču o sušilici, nikako mu nije jasna teorija platnene - jeftinije   :Laughing:  kako su mekane iz sušilice, ko pahuljice
a taman sam složila priču da su mu neke plene male i da mi treba novih ( jojo, pripremam ga za nadolazeći paketić   :Grin:  )
šalu na stranu, ali najdraži mi je kad nekome spomenem platnene pa se uključi u razgovor i doda nešto pozitivno   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

danas je stigao naš prvi mali paketić platnenih!  :D 
zasad imamo samo smib-ove

ali kako je krenulo, mislim da tu priča definitivno ne staje

zaljubila sam se u njih! cijelo vrijeme ih pipkam i guštam!

koja krasota naspram smrdljive, zgužvane, kemikalijama nafilane bljak, bljak plastike!

pa  dobro gdje sam dosad živjela?!

jedva čekam da ih naručim, ispipkam i isprobam još barem 20-ak!

pitanje: jel se tako postaje ovisnik?  

u potpisu - mala (ali ipak) oda malenom paketiću platnenih pelena   :Heart:

----------


## Paula

vimmerby  :D 

Ubrzo ćeš i ti našim stopama   :Grin:  

Zato briši s ovog pdf-a dok se još možeš spasiti   :Laughing:

----------


## suzyem

Spasa nema...   :Nope:  
Mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se otvori neko liječilište za ovisnice o platnenima   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> Spasa nema...   
> Mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se otvori neko liječilište za ovisnice o platnenima


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## suzyem

Ne, ozbiljno, ovih dana me stvarno pucaju takve misli....
uvjeravala sam jednu frendicu o platnenima i ona nikako da skuži zašto sam ja tako oduševljena... onda joj kažem, kao na onim sastancima AA:
Dobar dan, ja sam Suzana, ovisnik o platnenima!

----------


## vimmerby

da, i ja već priznajem da je kaaasno!

i pretpostavljam da ću si jednog dana predbacivati jer sam u sitnom (kasnije se pokazalo i kritičnom) trenutku inspiracije otvorila ovaj pdf

i ostala prikeljena za njega!

ako ništ drugo, znam tko će me sigurno uskoro zbog toga mučiti - MM!

makar još vjerujem u svoju moć emotivnog uvjeravanja   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

> Ne, ozbiljno, ovih dana me stvarno pucaju takve misli....
> uvjeravala sam jednu frendicu o platnenima i ona nikako da skuži zašto sam ja tako oduševljena... onda joj kažem, kao na onim sastancima AA:
> Dobar dan, ja sam Suzana, ovisnik o platnenima!


da se nadovežem, ni mene nitko ne kuži zašto su meni platnene  tako suuuuuuper  :Sad:

----------


## Paula

I još zarazim sve oko sebe. Dakle rijeć je o araznoj bolesti  :shock: 
Treba nas izolirati   :Grin:  

A vidim da to i moderatori rade. Sve smo bliže forumskoj burzi. Ako ovako nastave završiti ćemo iza rubrika Kamo s ovim. Još će nas i staviti iza zaključanih vrata - ulaz dozvoljen samo s propusnicom OSUĐEN   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

nadodajem: ako nije problem, ja bi se već upisala na listu za buduće lječilište!

zlu ne trebalo!

jer pretpostavljam da bi se spisak mogao odužiti...

----------


## anjica

> A vidim da to i moderatori rade. Sve smo bliže forumskoj burzi. Ako ovako nastave završiti ćemo iza rubrika Kamo s ovim. Još će nas i staviti iza zaključanih vrata - ulaz dozvoljen samo s propusnicom OSUĐEN


  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A vidim da to i moderatori rade. Sve smo bliže forumskoj burzi. Ako ovako nastave završiti ćemo iza rubrika Kamo s ovim. Još će nas i staviti iza zaključanih vrata - ulaz dozvoljen samo s propusnicom OSUĐEN


i već potpisujem!

----------


## Paula

> ...ja bi se već upisala na listu za buduće lječilište!
> 
> zlu ne trebalo!
> 
> jer pretpostavljam da bi se spisak mogao odužiti...


Moraš čekati svoj red - prednost imaju starije ovisnice. Neka na njima okorjelima isprobavaju metode   :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

istina!

ali s ovak friškima bi možda prije bili gotovi!

pretpostavljam da bi se s okorjelim ovisnicama ipak morali dobrano pomučiti!

----------


## Paula

> istina!
> 
> ali s ovak friškima bi možda prije bili gotovi!
> 
> pretpostavljam da bi se s okorjelim ovisnicama ipak morali dobrano pomučiti!


He,he,he a tko bi onda kupovao naše lijepe pelenice   :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

bez brige, čini mi se da generacije tek dolaze!   :Wink:

----------


## Engls

> Ja imam jednu TB i razmišljam ju prodati jerje to jedini čičak koji imam - nema smisla  :/


Ovo zvuči kao da imaš crnu ovcu u bijelom stadu!
 :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

Kad smo već kod ovisnosti...
obaviještavam ovisnice da sutra škicnu na stranice Swaddlebees i to u rubriku Limited edition!  :Grin:  

Margaret priprema something special!

----------


## momtobe

> Kad smo već kod ovisnosti...
> obaviještavam ovisnice da sutra škicnu na stranice Swaddlebees i to u rubriku Limited edition!  
> 
> Margaret priprema something special!


Hmmmmm a kaj?  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Pripremam se na outlet od Kissaluvs.

Da li je netko probao njihove contour diapers?

A doublere?

A fittedice, kakve su za noć?

----------


## kailash

neke nove pelenice  :Grin:   ali limited, samo 2-3 od svakog printa i boje!!!

----------


## momtobe

Pardon što postam ovako za redom...

Je li netko vidio ove pelene:
http://www.cutebabyshoes.com/index.p...egory/id/1277/

Preslatki mi je onaj "krava" uzorak...

----------


## kailash

stvarno preslatko...a i cipelice su im  :Mljac:

----------


## anjica

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad smo već kod ovisnosti...
> obaviještavam ovisnice da sutra škicnu na stranice Swaddlebees i to u rubriku Limited edition!  
> 
> Margaret priprema something special!
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm a kaj?


  :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## coccinella

> Pardon što postam ovako za redom...
> 
> Je li netko vidio ove pelene:
> http://www.cutebabyshoes.com/index.p...egory/id/1277/
> 
> Preslatki mi je onaj "krava" uzorak...


Netko na forumu ih je imao, samo vidim da su sad promijenili kroj (ubacili su foe).

----------


## momtobe

> stvarno preslatko...a i cipelice su im


Kad smo već kod cipelica, ove su apsolutno the best, i ne neću da mi dijete gazi u ičemu drugom  :Smile:  

http://preschoolians.com/

Ma i lijepe, i zdrave!

----------


## anjica

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stvarno preslatko...a i cipelice su im 
> 
> 
> Kad smo već kod cipelica, ove su apsolutno the best, i ne neću da mi dijete gazi u ičemu drugom  
> 
> http://preschoolians.com/
> ...


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

> Kad smo već kod ovisnosti...
> obaviještavam ovisnice da sutra škicnu na stranice Swaddlebees i to u rubriku Limited edition!  
> 
> Margaret priprema something special!


preko koje veze si dobila tu informaciju  :Laughing:  
sad sam škicnula na njihovu stranicu i ništa nisam vidjela :?

----------


## Paula

Kako nisi - perfektne su. Šteta što nema velikih i za nas   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad smo već kod ovisnosti...
> obaviještavam ovisnice da sutra škicnu na stranice Swaddlebees i to u rubriku Limited edition!  
> 
> Margaret priprema something special!
> 
> 
> ...


directly from margarita at swaddlebees

kao pravi fan, prijavila se da me obaviještavaju o svim novostima. Večeras stavljaju to na stranicu (vjerojatno oko 3 ujutro, ko što je bilo s outletom) a od sutra je u prodaji!!  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kailash prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja se prijavila  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

sestro ovisnice  :Love:

----------


## may

molim da i mene netko obavijesti...dosta mi je spama u inboxu,pa...   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

> molim da i mene netko obavijesti...dosta mi je spama u inboxu,pa...


za may  :Smile:

----------


## may

ma neću, obavijesti me ti...   :Wink:

----------


## anjica

> ma neću, obavijesti me ti...


  :Razz:   8)

----------


## inga

Da se konacno i ja malo ubacim. Vec danima me progone misli o platnenim pelenama, jedva cekam da se nakacim opet na net pa da gledam.   :Heart:  
Prvi plan mi je bio kupiti na forumskoj burzi par razlicitih marki pelena koje mi se svidaju pa vidjeti kakve su koje i tek onda naruciti vise komada. Ali (uvijek postoji neko ali) te polovne pelene koje sam gledala na burzi se prodaju po cijeni istoj ili skoro istoj kao nove. U cemu je sad stos? Da li je postarina manja kad se salju unutar Hrvatske? Mislim, ako su polovne, trebale bi biti barem, recimo 30% jeftinije. Molim vas da me prosvijetlite.

----------


## may

to sve ovisi o tome tko prodaje...

ajde škicnite temu o osipu...

----------


## kailash

> to sve ovisi o tome tko prodaje...
> 
> ajde škicnite temu o osipu...


  :Laughing:  smješna si mi s navođenjem na temu s osipom u svakom topicu!

Nadam se da će ti stići neki korisni i efikasni odgovori  :Love:  

Avatar ti je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## may

> smješna si mi s navođenjem na temu s osipom u svakom topicu!
> 
> Nadam se da će ti stići neki korisni i efikasni odgovori  
> 
> Avatar ti je


pa mala guza je u opasnosti..  8)

----------


## cekana

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   smješna si mi s navođenjem na temu s osipom u svakom topicu!
> 
> Nadam se da će ti stići neki korisni i efikasni odgovori  
> 
> Avatar ti je  
> 
> ...


May zamisli si da je to od pelena i da moraš preći na jednokratne  8)   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

a joj, pa nemoj ju baš tak bedirati!   :Razz:

----------


## slava

Cekana, neslana ti šala   :Grin:

----------


## may

> May zamisli si da je to od pelena i da moraš preći na jednokratne  8)


jao grozna si...pomislila sam da je neka bakterija... 

 :Razz:

----------


## renci

alo iskusne majke, dajte me savjetujte- imama novu FB poketticu na kojoj piše da se pere na 35 stupnjeva!
ja bih na 60!
hoću li je uništiti?
A uložak je od mikrofibre, kako njega prati?
THX majke profesionalke :D

----------


## josie

peri sve na 60, a možeš i malkice više  :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

Renci, sve slobodno peri na 60.   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

e pa drage moje imam pitanje tj. trebam savjet

danas je jelte moj malac bio prvi put u platnenoj pelenici - sjedi pet!

njemu super, meni suuuper!

ali...

on je bucko i to pravi (4 mj. = 10 kg) pa ima fine šlaufaste batkiće i bušu

 i kad sam ga razmotala skoro me trefil hercklopf - crveni reljefni tragovi od gume oko nogica, struka, po bušici... ono ful!

mislim, ipak je bolje izgledalo nego kod jednokratnih, ali mi ga je žao i mislila sam (ne znam zakaj) da toga tu ne bude

čini mi se da nisam prejako stegnula, a nisam mogla ni olabaviti jer bi mu sve išlo van

i sad me brine da mu nije možda to too much odnosno kaj bi mogla napraviti da budem sigurna da ga ne žulja

kak to izgleda kod vaših klinaca?

_____________________________
ipak pozitivno je da mu je guza bila lepa glatka, a ne isto sva nagužvana

i da, pelena nije smrdila ko dosad :D

i bilo ga je krasno vidjeti u pelenici

i...

----------


## coccinella

Vimmerby - Koju pelenu je imao na sebi?

----------


## vimmerby

mib Neva...

----------


## coccinella

Nevu  nisam probala pa ti ne znam reći.  :/ 
Imaš li neku drugu pelenu da isprobaš? 
Možda je samo gumica prejaka? Iako... ne odbacuj niti jednu pelenu u startu. Kasnije će ti se bebač izdužiti i vidjet ćeš kako će mu neke pelene fino pristajati.

----------


## vimmerby

nemam nijednu drugu zasad

ali mislim da nije do pelene i ne čini mi se uopće jaka gumica

dobro, u svakom slučaju ne odustajem, budem dalje isprobavala

sigurna sam da bu upalilo

tnx cocci   :Kiss:

----------


## momtobe

Ili si previše stegnula, ili mu je pelena mala, ili mu kroj ne paše. O kojoj se peleni radi?

----------


## Dia

mib neva

mi imamo mib na cicak i uvijek je naguzvan u njoj

----------


## momtobe

> Ili si previše stegnula, ili mu je pelena mala, ili mu kroj ne paše. O kojoj se peleni radi?


Sad vidjeh, Neva. Imam jednu, nije stvar u gumici. Možda previše stegneš. Ja nevu namjestim tako da uopće ne rastežem gumicu, samo zakopčam tako da pelena prione uz nogu. Važnije je da cover dobro stoji, malo čvršće. Barem je meni tako. Hoću reći mojoj curici  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ili si previše stegnula, ili mu je pelena mala, ili mu kroj ne paše. O kojoj se peleni radi?
> 
> 
> Sad vidjeh, Neva. Imam jednu, nije stvar u gumici. Možda previše stegneš. Ja nevu namjestim tako da uopće ne rastežem gumicu, samo zakopčam tako da pelena prione uz nogu. Važnije je da cover dobro stoji, malo čvršće. Barem je meni tako. Hoću reći mojoj curici


ok, slijedi drugi pokušaj...

----------


## cekana

Jesi sigurna da je od pelene trag, nije li od zaštitnih gaćica  :?

----------


## vimmerby

ma zapravo i jedno i drugo

od zaštitnih mu se vide i tragovi drukera

a uzela sam trojku!

mislim, on stvarno, stvarno ima debele nogice, pa sam se možda malo zaigrala... 

tješim se...

----------


## may

naka je uglavom tako od nekih pelena,ali se oko toga ne opterećujem jer ona cendra ako ju stišće..
da ste vidjele kako se bunila na mali SB pelenicu   :Laughing:

----------


## may

mislim, na malu pelenicu...
hoće netko naručivati sa ME sstranice a da ne plaća carinu tj da ima dobru carinarnicu?   :Smile:   trebam cover

----------


## momtobe

> mislim, na malu pelenicu...
> hoće netko naručivati sa ME sstranice a da ne plaća carinu tj da ima dobru carinarnicu?    trebam cover


Pa naruči onaj Introductory offer, 18$ pelena+cover.

----------


## may

neću taj cover..ja bih rikki wrap a tamo daju airflow...  :/

----------


## may

i da, već sam jednom naručila intro offer

----------


## momtobe

> i da, već sam jednom naručila intro offer


Nema veze  :Grin:  
Može se i dvaput  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, već sam jednom naručila intro offer
> 
> 
> Nema veze  
> Može se i dvaput


I četiri puta.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## may

> I četiri puta.


 :shock:  da, ali neću airflow cover   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

may pitaj Ivu M. dal ih ima ili ti ona moze naruciti mozda

----------


## inga

Da li se za svaki paket pelena iz inozemstva placa carina? Citala sam malo o tome i po drugim topicima, ali ispada da uopce nema pravila. Ili mozda ima, ali ga ja nisam skuzila (pravilo)?

----------


## anjica

> Da li se za svaki paket pelena iz inozemstva placa carina? Citala sam malo o tome i po drugim topicima, ali ispada da uopce nema pravila. Ili mozda ima, ali ga ja nisam skuzila (pravilo)?


nema pravila

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mozete mi (i vi) reci da sam luda, ali neki dan sam svoje pretvrde SW fitted pelene stavila na 15 minuta u pecnicu na nekih 50, 60 stupnjeva. Nisam ih izvadila skroz suhe, nego su se osusile na zraku, no, ostale su meke!!!  8) 

Kad je kcerkica vidjela pelene u pecnici, trčala je tati govoreći: "tata, mama je poludjela, stavila je pelene u pecnicu!"...

----------


## anjica

> Mozete mi (i vi) reci da sam luda, ali neki dan sam svoje pretvrde SW fitted pelene stavila na 15 minuta u pecnicu na nekih 50, 60 stupnjeva. Nisam ih izvadila skroz suhe, nego su se osusile na zraku, no, ostale su meke!!!  8) 
> 
> Kad je kcerkica vidjela pelene u pecnici, trčala je tati govoreći: "tata, mama je poludjela, stavila je pelene u pecnicu!"...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> inga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li se za svaki paket pelena iz inozemstva placa carina? Citala sam malo o tome i po drugim topicima, ali ispada da uopce nema pravila. Ili mozda ima, ali ga ja nisam skuzila (pravilo)?
> 
> 
> nema pravila


Nema pravila.

----------


## may

[quote="Dia"]may pitaj Ivu M. dal ih ima ili ti ona moze naruciti mozda[/quote

pitala sam..ali ne zna kada će naručiti...

----------


## may

anita   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## may

may napada iliti 3 posta za redom   :Laughing:  

DILEMA

cure,dvoumim se da li prodati nešto od slijedećeg.

ništa nismo koristili, dakle novo je.

kushies pelenu (nije ona classic nego ona druga), infant veličina...
imam  5 kom, koristim za sada samo 1 jer nam je još malo veliko, a prodala bih recimo 2.. !?

Kushies AIO toddler....

FB M veličina... 

SB cotton terry, veličina M..
nekako mi SB pelen ne leže a i čini mi se da ćemo ih kratko koristiti...

ME airflow cover... bolji mi je rikki.. ili će mi taj airflow biti kasnije 
dobar jer je na drukere!?

uh, dileme...

što kažete?

----------


## coccinella

Ja kažem da imaš puno dilema.   :Laughing:  

Nego, lakše ću te savjetovati kada mi kažeš kakve su ti boje fb M i sb cotton terry.   :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

May, ja kažem da imaš kupca za Kushies AIO Toddler  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Opet ja-

I da imaš kupca i za 2 Kushies ultra infant! (ne mene, nego frendicu)

----------


## kailash

kako ste brze :shock: 

žena još nije ni odlučila što će prodati a već prodano!!!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Nego, lakše ću te savjetovati kada mi kažeš kakve su ti boje fb M i sb cotton terry.


Kako si samo zločesta! :shock:  :Nope:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivček

Ne znam gdje, pa ću se tu izjadati da sam na dvije pelene platila prvu carinu. S jedne strane s tim bi se mogla pohvaliti, a s druge sam se nadala da ako sam do sad imala sreće da će tako biti i ovaj "zadnji" put.  :Evil or Very Mad:  za tete carinice. Pošiljka mi je došla u područni ured pa mi se nije dalo ni pokušavati ići u Branimirovu se svađati.

----------


## kailash

> Ne znam gdje, pa ću se tu izjadati da sam na dvije pelene platila prvu carinu. S jedne strane s tim bi se mogla pohvaliti, a s druge sam se nadala da ako sam do sad imala sreće da će tako biti i ovaj "zadnji" put.  za tete carinice. Pošiljka mi je došla u područni ured pa mi se nije dalo ni pokušavati ići u Branimirovu se svađati.


  :Mad:   :Mad:  za carinu

a što ti je to stiglo?  :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

Samo 2 ME AIO.
A drugo bez carine mi je stigla vreća za pelene koju sam dugo tražila jer nitko tko ima baš tu nije htio slati u HR osim diaperco.com a njima ne radi stranica za narudžbu pa smo uspjeli preko maila jedva.
http://www.diaperco.com/store/p/80-Bumkins-Tote.html
Već mi je dosta plastičnih vrećica koje uvijek nananašam kad dolazim od deda i baka, a i mislila sam da će mi dobro doći za jaslice.
Jako sam zadovoljna, vreća ima pretinac za čiste pelene. Jedino  bi drugi put uzela malo veću.[/url]

----------


## kailash

ja sam isto nešto pokušavala naručiti s diaperco pa isto problemi sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom...

jako dobra ideja za torbu...vidim, i to će mi trebati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivček

Pošalji ima mail, oni ti izračunaju troškove s(kršitelj koda)inga, ja sam platila pay palom pa im treba još i Ppal adresa. Stiglo mi je za tjedan dana.

----------


## coccinella

> Kako si samo zločesta! :shock:


Vidiš da joj samo smetaju kada ih ne koristi.   :Grin:  
Hoću ženi pomoći.    :Saint:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako si samo zločesta! :shock:  
> 
> 
> Vidiš da joj samo smetaju kada ih ne koristi.   
> Hoću ženi pomoći.


Aha.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## renci

OT:
 Moram se pohvaliti s darom koji mi je majka danas donijela- pogledajte!
Mačkicu s šeširom sam pronašla na jednoj staroj dječjoj frotirastoj posteljini i eto iskoristili smo je. Htjela sam ja i frotir, ali poučena vašim savjetima nisam jer  tko zna koliko je puta opran s omekšivaćem pa mu je smanjena moć upijanja- sjedi pet!  :Smile:  
http://public.fotki.com/rencim/danas-saivena!/
 a zadnju sliku sam dodala da mi vidite djecu- moj ponos i diku!  :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Renci, majci petica za pelenu, a tebi još veća za djecu.   :Heart:

----------


## kailash

pelenica je super a dječica su ti krasna  :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Renci...   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## luna103

bok, ima li netko možda popolinijeve BravoNappy, izgledaju mi dobre ali mogu se kupiti samo u paketu od deset komada, toliko mi ih ne treba, a jedna bi bila samo 7 eura, mislim dosta jeftino.

 Kakva su vaša iskustva s tim pelenama?

----------


## aries24

imam ja
kupila rabljenu, ne znam koliko je prije bila korištena
čičak se nekako čudno ofucao pa sam promijenila
mislim da sam i gumicu  :/ 
ali meni je ok, ništa spektakularno, ali služi svrsi

----------


## vimmerby

Renci   :Zaljubljen:  i za pelenicu i za ponos i diku!

----------


## red sonja

Kako lijepa pelenica   :Heart:  
A djecica su jos medenija  :Zaljubljen:  tako lijepe usne imaju, ma sve, ali usne su mi zapele za oko

----------


## may

slatki mališani.. i ja bih baku koja šije...   :Smile:

----------


## may

a jeste mi riješile dilemu...  :/    :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> bok, ima li netko možda popolinijeve BravoNappy, izgledaju mi dobre ali mogu se kupiti samo u paketu od deset komada, toliko mi ih ne treba, a jedna bi bila samo 7 eura, mislim dosta jeftino.
> 
>  Kakva su vaša iskustva s tim pelenama?


Imadoh ih ja, obične frotirne pelene.
Mislim da naše šivalice rade puno bolje pelene  :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

> a jeste mi riješile dilemu...  :/


Jesmo li?  :Joggler:

----------


## Irchi

Renci,   :Kiss:  za pelenicu.
A   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za preslatke i predivne kikače.

----------


## may

> Opet ja-
> 
> I da imaš kupca i za 2 Kushies ultra infant! (ne mene, nego frendicu)


greška.. kushies classic   je

moram još malo prespavati....

----------


## luna103

ok, hvala aries24 i momtobe. Izgledaju znači lijepše nego što valjaju.

----------


## momtobe

> ok, hvala aries24 i momtobe. Izgledaju znači lijepše nego što valjaju.


Yup.

----------


## josie

renci- prekrasnu djecu imaš!  :Love:

----------


## renci

hvala
 :Saint:

----------


## vimmerby

često se spominje da će se Popolini proizvodi moći kupiti uskoro u Hrvatskoj.

jel netko zna nešto više o tome, kad bi to moglo biti i sl?

baš sam zapikirala neke njihove pelenice i covere i bilo bi mi baš super naručiti ih tu. pa ne znam dal se isplati čekati

----------


## kailash

> često se spominje da će se Popolini proizvodi moći kupiti uskoro u Hrvatskoj.
> 
> jel netko zna nešto više o tome, kad bi to moglo biti i sl?
> 
> baš sam zapikirala neke njihove pelenice i covere i bilo bi mi baš super naručiti ih tu. pa ne znam dal se isplati čekati


imaš pp s info.

----------


## Olivija

Ivček - bacila si me u trošak! Naravno da je osim vreće pao i jedan dalmatiner...

----------


## kailash

> Ivček - bacila si me u trošak! Naravno da je osim vreće pao i jedan dalmatiner...


super!

i meni je bačena buba u uho....sad razgledavam vreće za pelene po netu...  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Nadam se samo da neće biti problema na DiaperCo.comu - poslala sam im dodatni e-mal da ne šalju u US, već u HR... A BP sam odoljevala danima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cekana

> moram još malo prespavati....


...jesi se ti kad s cekanom družila, pa je to prešlo malo s nje   :Laughing:

----------


## may

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> moram još malo prespavati....
> 
> 
> ...jesi se ti kad s cekanom družila, pa je to prešlo malo s nje


  :Nope:   :Nope:  tko je ta?

----------


## cekana

:Teletubbies:  

Morat ćemo te upoznati s njom!

----------


## momtobe

May, jesi li prespavala dilemu?

----------


## cekana

Što Vam se vrti u mašini svaki drugi-treći dan, tj. koje pelene su trenutno u upotrebi? Imate li neke koje koristite više ili samo kod kuće, a neke za van ili prema trenutnoj inspiraciji izvlačite iz hrpice?

Kod mene je u akciji već duže vrijeme ovo:
Popolini two size 2x
ME One size 2x
ME AIO 3x
Sb OCT 6x
P tit toudou
TB Fluffle
Popolini AIO (uskoči povremeno) 

Pocketice samo nosamo kad idemo baki ili kad nas nema cijeli dan doma.

----------


## mamuška

što je to two size?

----------


## kailash

> što je to two size?


popolini ima pelenu koja se tako zove jer ju proizvode u dvije veličine  :Smile:  

samo se ti educiraj  :Kiss:

----------


## red sonja

Nase se skoro sve pelene stalno peru   :Laughing:  

dakle: 
12 Kamaris
6 HM fitted
5 mib
4 kushies AIO
3 babylove AIO
2 popolini bravo onesize
1 ME Onesize
1 GB AIO
1 This end up AIO
1 Minki Huggle
1 Drybees pocket
1 Disposanot pocket
1 HM pocket

Cini mi se da je to- to :?
Ako se sjetim jos nadopisem   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Uf, ja nekidan nisam napunila sve poketice jer su se još malo sušile na štriku, pa mama stavila praznu na guzu   :Laughing:  Inače preferira (k'o i ja) bG jer su male i roba se lako oblači na njih.
Cekana - Karlo ti je tak dobar dečko! Ja ni ne mogu ništa drugo osim AIO i poketica staviti na mog bećara, a i to se ljuti, jer bi on najradije bio gol...

----------


## momtobe

FB  i HM (pocket i AIO) nosimo po vani jer su najpouzdanije i sva robica ide preko.

Fitted koristimo isključivo za noć.

Po doma uglavnom tetra+fleece cover (to znači da mi fali još pelena!)

Za kraće vrijeme stavljam SB AIO jer su super-slatke, majušne, ali ne mogu podnijeti puno tekućine.

----------


## may

uglavnom se vrte
kissaluvs
me onesize
snap to fit
ME sandy

----------


## may

> Morat ćemo te upoznati s njom!


koliko čujem o njoj, bolje ne...
bojim se te žene  8)

----------


## Dia

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> 
> Morat ćemo te upoznati s njom!
> 
> 
> koliko čujem o njoj, bolje ne...
> bojim se te žene  8)


ma ne, ona ti je super, i mene je malo bilo strah, al kad sam je upoznala   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cekana

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cekana prvotno napisa
> ...


Da čujem   :Cekam:  šta se priča o njoj?

----------


## Ivček

> Ivček - bacila si me u trošak! Naravno da je osim vreće pao i jedan dalmatiner...


Pa to je sitnica   :Laughing:  , pa počela si raditi, moraš se malo počastiti!

----------


## Ivček

Sutra je zašprehavanje tete u jaslicama u vezi platnenih!Navijajte za nas!

----------


## kailash

> Sutra je zašprehavanje tete u jaslicama u vezi platnenih!Navijajte za nas!


Navijamo!!!  :Bouncing:

----------


## vimmerby

navij, navij...

sad kad se i teta navuče!

----------


## Olivija

:D  Sestra kod naše pedijatrice je oduševljena! Mogle bi se i jasličke tete zaraziti!

----------


## anjica

:Dancing Fever:  
navi, navijamo...

----------


## anjica

*Lucy's Hope AIO*, jako su mi lijepi printevi, ako ih neka ima kakva su iskustva

----------


## coccinella

Ima ih Teddy za izvoz   :Grin:  , ali još nisu u upotrebi.

----------


## anjica

> Ima ih Teddy za izvoz   , ali još nisu u upotrebi.


ako ih ima za izvoz, onda bi mogla uskoro koju i prodati   :Grin:  , a ja se bilježim za uvoz

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ima ih Teddy za izvoz   , ali još nisu u upotrebi.


  :Laughing:  Hrpu svojih plus Coccine mačketine.  :Laughing:  

Evo reviewa sa Diaper Pina:

http://www.diaperpin.com/diapers/ItemDetail.asp?ID=401

----------


## vimmerby

> *Lucy's Hope AIO*, jako su mi lijepi printevi, ako ih neka ima kakva su iskustva


i meni se sviđaju, ali nema baš nekih dečkastih L u ponudi   :Sad:  !

a *tykie*, jel to netko probao? i one su mi jami!

(mislim da sam fino zabrazdila...)

----------


## anjica

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima ih Teddy za izvoz   , ali još nisu u upotrebi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo reviewa sa Diaper Pina:
> ...


čak dvije jedinice, znači da je prosjek trojka
cocci šta ih ni ti nisi imala

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ali vidi jednu jedinicu, netko ih je kupio rabljene, tko zna kako su bile održavane. :/ 

Inače su to AIO sa skrivenim slojem PUL-a, a ima ih i sa vanjskim slojem PUL-a, ali te su jednobojne.

----------


## coccinella

*Anjice* - LHC sam imala samo onu sa ružnim mačketinama   :Grin:  , ali malu, tako da je nisam stigla isprobati, a već je otišla k Teddy. 


*Vimmerby* - Tykies imam isto dvije male, te ne dam nikome   :Razz:  . Čekaju drugu bebu da ih koristi. Preslatke su.  Ne znam znaš li da svaka Tykies ima izvezeni uložak u motivu sa pelene?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

ma da! e pa sad sam totalno   :Zaljubljen:  

baš su mi neke posebne..

a kad se već, jelte ja neuka informiram, gdje se njih najlakše može naručiti?

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam ih kupila nove na eBay-u. Evo ih - imaš tri sličice. 

Probaj ih direktno kontaktirati na njihovoj stranici: Tykie

----------


## vimmerby

baš su ti krasne!   :Heart:  

bacam se u ozbiljnu potragu!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Možeš direktno na stranici, teta je baš super.  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

moja tykies ima izvezeno sunce, mjesec i srce s unutrašnje strane uloška...ona je definitvno miss moje kolekcije (bar zasad)  :Grin:

----------


## enela

a kaj je to "interlock wool" i "jersey wool"  :?

----------


## marta

nacin tkanja. mislim da je svejedno koje kupis.

----------


## inga

Mogu ja nakon Tykie stranice povuci izjavu da su mi najljepse jednobojne pelene?    :Smile:  
Motivi na tim pelenicama su mi predivni!

----------


## vimmerby

jel' da! 

pogotovo one raznorazne, ala starinske, ružice

dođe mi da sebi navučem jednu i proparadiram   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mogu ja nakon Tykie stranice povuci izjavu da su mi najljepse jednobojne pelene?    
> Motivi na tim pelenicama su mi predivni!


A tek da vidiš kako izvezu uloške...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kailash

eto, rekla sam ja *inga* da pričekaš...pa da vidimo hoće li ti i dalje biti najljepše jednobojne  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Kailash, sad sam ti gledala kolekciju   :Zaljubljen:  ! Moja je tako maaaaaaala....

----------


## kailash

> Kailash, sad sam ti gledala kolekciju   ! Moja je tako maaaaaaala....


nekontrolirano kupujem  :Embarassed:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kailash, sad sam ti gledala kolekciju   ! Moja je tako maaaaaaala....
> 
> 
> nekontrolirano kupujem


To je najslađe, jel da?  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Kailash, uspori, završit ćeš kao Teddy!   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kailash, uspori, završit ćeš kao Teddy!


Vještice zločesta.  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Vidiš, kailash, kako ružno govori takva osoba.   :Grin:  
Ne želiš se valjda ti pretvoriti u takvo nešto?   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Vidiš, kailash, kako ružno govori takva osoba.   
> Ne želiš se valjda ti pretvoriti u takvo nešto?


Mogla bi i gore proći.  :Razz:

----------


## Ivček

Hvala na navijanju, izgleda da je pomoglo. Izvadim danas pelene teti i nisam stigla dalje od "on ima platnene" a ona veli: vidla sam ja _to_, ima jedan mali u centralnom vrtiću, u redu je. A ja pripremila govor i letak i birala pola sata najljepše pelene   :Smile:  .

----------


## vimmerby

:D

----------


## Olivija

:D  :D  :D  Za tete u vrtiću!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

:Klap:

----------


## kailash

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidiš, kailash, kako ružno govori takva osoba.   
> Ne želiš se valjda ti pretvoriti u takvo nešto?  
> 
> 
> Mogla bi i gore proći.


a jeste lude  :Laughing:  

e, da! super za ovo u vrtiću!!! :D

----------


## momtobe

Ljudi, 

ŠTO NARUČITI S KISSALUVS OUTLETA?

 :Cekam:

----------


## kailash

> Ljudi, 
> 
> ŠTO NARUČITI S KISSALUVS OUTLETA?


ja ću fitted par komada, ako bude koja 0 i/ili 1.

----------


## anjica

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi, 
> 
> ŠTO NARUČITI S KISSALUVS OUTLETA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a mene baš zanima koliko točno imaš pelenica, ako nastaviš ovim tempom.....ili su dvojčeki u pitanju  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

ma nemam puno...samo se čini tako  :Grin:  
imam 20 u ormariću, 10 još putuje  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> ma nemam puno...samo se čini tako  
> imam 20 u ormariću, 10 još putuje


  :Klap:   :Bouncing:

----------


## kailash

zaključila sam da mi je bitno imati par NB i male (S) za malenu bebušku a ove onesize kad malo narastemo...pa sad zato putuje još pelena, malom malenih  :Grin:

----------


## mamuška

kolko si dosad dala novaca za pelene? nije provokacija, pitam za ozbač jer se spremam MMu podnijet financijski plan za ovu godinu...ak ti je bed   :Razz:  može i na PP

----------


## kailash

> kolko si dosad dala novaca za pelene? nije provokacija, pitam za ozbač jer se spremam MMu podnijet financijski plan za ovu godinu...ak ti je bed   može i na PP


nije mi bed, nego nisam računala...izbjegavam suočavanje s istinom koliko god mogu  :Laughing:  

al ako te baš zanima, izračunat ću pa ti javim...mislim da sam definitivno puno više nego što bi da sam kupila Kamaris paket  :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

ajde izračunaj   :Kiss:  
e sad, ja slušam samo vas ovisnice pa nisam nikad ni čula za kamaris paket  :Razz:

----------


## kailash

> ajde izračunaj   
> e sad, ja slušam samo vas ovisnice pa nisam nikad ni čula za kamaris paket


mislim da sam za ovo što je kod mene dala cca 2500 

pa nije strašno...
a ovo što imam je, kao, dostatno...ostalo što će još doći se zove pretjerivanje. to neću računati koliko je  :Razz:

----------


## mamuška

pa uopće nije strašno  :D 
mama mi je uvijek govorila da neznam s nofcima...

----------


## kailash

> pa uopće nije strašno  :D 
> mama mi je uvijek govorila da neznam s nofcima...


nije, ako je točno....moj trudnički mozak i matematika  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

pa, ak se ne varam, *kailash* ionak planira više klinaca tak da je ovo idealna dugoročna investicija!   :Grin:  

(bar za njenog M-a koji sigurno ne zna da bu svaka beba imala poveći  dodatak na prijašnju kolekciju!   :Love:  )

----------


## kailash

tako je, ovo je investicija za osnovni paketić za više budućih guza. a svaka će još imati i osobni dodatni paket  :Grin:

----------


## mamuška

joj, pa ja neznam kaj onda čekam sa šopingom- MM okolo priča da ćemo ih imat 5!!! :D  :shock:

----------


## kailash

> joj, pa ja neznam kaj onda čekam sa šopingom- MM okolo priča da ćemo ih imat 5!!! :D  :shock:


samo kreni!!!!

----------


## Dia

kakv je ucinak pelene za kupanje  :? 
ja mu danas stavila dok smo vjezbali da mi se opet ne popiski po svemu (jer vjezbamo goli) kad ono curi na sve strane
jel treba staviti unutra ulozak ili nesto

----------


## momtobe

> kakv je ucinak pelene za kupanje  :? 
> ja mu danas stavila dok smo vjezbali da mi se opet ne popiski po svemu (jer vjezbamo goli) kad ono curi na sve strane
> jel treba staviti unutra ulozak ili nesto


One služe samo da kakica ne pobjegne van, u bazenu npr. Inače nisu vodonepropusne, tako da ne funkcioniraju na suhom  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

Dia, a da probaš sa training pants

----------


## Dia

znaci ak mi se popiski recimo na plazi bit ce poplava   :Laughing:  
anjica, a koja je razlika?

----------


## anjica

Dia,  vanjski sloj kod training pants je cover, a puno su tanje od AIO pelena, ja imam popolinijeve, a i dobro si me sjetila, da bi s Anjom mogla u njima vježbati  :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

Cure, ste vidjele ovo:

http://www.diaperpin.com/calculator/calculator.asp

Ima li tko hrabrosti računati?

----------


## anjica

> Ima li tko hrabrosti računati?


a jesi ti izračunala  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Teddy, hajde daj pokaži curama ono što si meni poslala!    :Wink:  
Neka cure vide kako se "računa"  kupovina pelena.   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ima li tko hrabrosti računati?
> 
> 
> a jesi ti izračunala


Nisam  :Embarassed:

----------


## anjica

> Teddy, hajde daj pokaži curama ono što si meni poslala!    
> Neka cure vide kako se "računa"  kupovina pelena.


  :Cekam:   :Raspa:

----------


## kailash

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Teddy, hajde daj pokaži curama ono što si meni poslala!    
> Neka cure vide kako se "računa"  kupovina pelena.


  :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Cure sorry na čekanju, mora se malo i raditi da se plati hrpa pelenica.   :Aparatic:   :Mljac:  

Dakle, pitanje je bilo "Koliko ste potrošili na platnene pelene?", a jedna žena odgovara:





> My dh thinks I've spent only $75.  If he found out the real amount, he'd have a heart-attack!
> 
> I buy little, by little, so he doesn't know what's going on.
> 
> I cut off all the tags after purchasing it! Everytime he asks about a new item, I tell him I sewed it myself.  
> 
> If I tell him I bought something, he's gonna ask how much? do we really need it? don't we have enough? bla bla bla.
> When I say I sewed it, the questions end there. (but I've never really sewed anthing)



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

:Laughing:

----------


## enela

Citat: 
My dh thinks I've spent only $75.  If he found out the real amount, he'd have a heart-attack! 

I buy little, by little, so he doesn't know what's going on. 

I cut off all the tags after purchasing it! Everytime he asks about a new item, I tell him I sewed it myself.  

If I tell him I bought something, he's gonna ask how much? do we really need it? don't we have enough? bla bla bla. 
When I say I sewed it, the questions end there. (but I've never really sewed anthing) 


Hm, to me onda baca u dodatni trošak jer moram i šivaču mašinu nabaviti   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja čak i imam mašinu (ne da je koristim), ali svejedno mi ne bi upalila ta metoda.  :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

Još jedan dokaz da su ovisnice spremne na sve 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## slava

Mudra žena zna održati harmoniju sa svojim M   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## renci

Malo je izvan ove teme o trošenju, ali moram...
ne znam da li je netko to već primjetio, ali...
neki dan sam kupila časopis Bebe i na naslovnici je bebač u platnenoj tigrastoj peleni!  :Smile:  
Baš je slatko!  :Love: 
http://www.bebe.hr
Samo toliko od mene ovaj put!
( pošto je to broj za sječanj, koji je uravo prošao, vjerojatno je to već stara vjest, no ipak...)

----------


## enela

Konačno vam i ja mogu pokazati svoju skromnu kolekciju...

pelenice

----------


## coccinella

Teddy, ja se ovome smijem od srca svaki put kad pročitam.   :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

Enela, preslatka kolekcija   :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## anjica

enela  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

:Laughing:  Ovo je super! Ne znam samo kako ću sakriti dalmatinere - ostalo se sve nekako uklapa u pastelne boje, pa MM još ne kuži da se povećava kolekcija...

----------


## enela

Tnx   :Kiss:

----------


## momtobe

Enela, lijepo!

Još ti fale samo famozni super soakeri  :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, ja se ovome smijem od srca svaki put kad pročitam.


I ja, pogotovo onim smajlićima.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mama Medo

enela, jako lijepa kolekcija!  :Smile:

----------


## enela

> Enela, lijepo!
> 
> Još ti fale samo famozni super soakeri


Je, i malo zdravog razuma da prestanem naručivati pelene 8)

----------


## vimmerby

ma zdrav razum uopće nije zabavan i baš ne veseli čovjeka! 

kolekcija za 5!  :D

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Enela, lijepo!
> 
> Još ti fale samo famozni super soakeri 
> 
> 
> Je, i malo zdravog razuma da prestanem naručivati pelene 8)


Ako zdrav razum tražiš, okani se foruma ovog!

----------


## anjica

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  momtobe prvotno napisa
> ...


potpisujem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## enela

*momtobe*, ko je reko da tražim   :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

još molim da me prosvijetlite malo. već sam jaaako blizu prve naarudžbe, ali si trebam još neke stvari u glavi raščistiti. uz vašu pomoć...uglavnom, za početak naručujem NB i S. 
sad me zanima čega bi trebalo biti više? ja mislim da bi trebalo biti više NB od S, jer kad bebač više počne nosit S, onda može i u OS :? 
ako je točno ovo što si ja mislim  :Embarassed:  onda bi trebala imat 20ak NB?  jel S puno prevelik novorođenčetu?
mislila sam naručiti nešto Fuzzi Bunz, Kissaluv Fitted i Smibove classic, i 3 ME Air Flow Snap covera...S veličine?????
dajte svoj blagoslov ili mudri savjet...pliz

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mislim da ti je bolje da se više koncentriraš na S veličinu, a NB uzmi par komada, jer možda ti beba bude velika, pa neće ni stati u njih, a u S sigurno hoće.  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> Mislim da ti je bolje da se više koncentriraš na S veličinu, a NB uzmi par komada, jer možda ti beba bude velika, pa neće ni stati u njih, a u S sigurno hoće.


to potpisujem, iako sam počela ludovati za NB kako su mi slatke  :Grin:  
ali zapravo mislim da ću imati negdje 5 NB i 15-ak S; a desetak OS.
To je početni aranžman  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> Mislim da ti je bolje da se više koncentriraš na S veličinu, a NB uzmi par komada, jer možda ti beba bude velika, pa neće ni stati u njih, a u S sigurno hoće.


potpisujem

----------


## mamuška

super!! da, prošlo mi je kroz glavu da kaj ak bu klinac veliki??? al sam si mislila zbog pupka- NB su niske baš zbog pupka...
pomogle ste mi!!!  :Zaljubljen:  HVALA!!!
pričekat ću još 2 tj do pregleda (15 tj), pa ak ću saznat spol, da znam dal da naručujem autiće ili cvjetiće...

----------


## mamuška

oped ja...a s mojim ostalim izborom ste zadovoljne? mislim na izbor pelena i covera...  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

po mom mišljenju ti pocketice još nisu potrebne

----------


## mamuška

sad sam tek skužila da su FB pocketice...  :Embarassed:  hvala *anjica*  :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> sad sam tek skužila da su FB pocketice...  hvala *anjica*


i drugi put   :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

jel netko probao Lucy's Hope Chest AIO?

preslatke su mi, ali ne znam koliko su funkcionalne. i jesu jako debele?

ima uopće tanjih AIO?

treba mi jedno tri AIO zasad za van, da se recimo kod dr. ne bakćem još i zaštitnima.

uzela sam bila popolini easy fix i čine mi se deeebeeeleee!
uopće ne znam kak bum mu na njih navukla odjeću... :?

kak to rješavate?

koja sam ja truba!   :Unsure:

----------


## anjica

ja svaki dan škicam LHC ali mi se ne isplati naručivati samo jednu :/ , ako hočeš možemo zajedno naručiti :D 
i meni je popolini dosta debela, dok su mi sb AIO super

----------


## vimmerby

e super, može zajednička narudžba! ja bi stvarno jednu mekanicu! 

kad već Teddy nikak neće prodati svoje L!   :Grin:  

ima ih još negdje za pogledati osim na Snooty Booty?

----------


## marta

Da se naselim i ovdje, dosadna sam ko gljivice. Prodajem vunene gace.

OVAMO!

----------


## anjica

ja sam škicala na par linkova, ali mi se Snooty Booty čini najbolji :D 
kad krečemo u akciju

----------


## anjica

inače, ja bih sva 3, ali ne znam kakvi su, pa ću prvo probati samo jedan

----------


## TeddyBearz

I  :Heart:  LHC!  :Grin:   :Zaljubljen:  

Ali ne kužim kako vam se ne isplati naručiti jedna? :?

----------


## anjica

> I  LHC!   
> 
> Ali ne kužim kako vam se ne isplati naručiti jedna? :?


zbog s(kršitelj koda)inga

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bolje s(kršitelj koda)ing nego carina.  :Nope:

----------


## anjica

> Bolje s(kršitelj koda)ing nego carina.


istina :/

----------


## mamuška

a kakve su Kushies baby basic fitted? zakaj su tak jeftine?

----------


## vimmerby

pa kaj nije bila fora s carinom da se ne plaća ak dolazi iz EU?

ne znam sad, nisam imala vremena to pogledati gdje se pisalo, imadoh goste.

uglavnom, *anjice* ako i naručujemo posebno, bar zajednički krećemo u isprobalačku avanturu!   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

> I  LHC!


da, vidjela sam ti po kolekciji - i baš ih se nikak ne želiš riješiti!

(bar ne onih koje bi nama odgovarale - recimo one lijepe narančaste, pa onda..., ma bolje da uopće ne mislim na njih  - o tom ću misliti sutra...   :Coffee:  )

----------


## cekana

> a kakve su Kushies baby basic fitted? zakaj su tak jeftine?


To je splačina   :Sick:  ako gledaš Kushies, gledaj classic (mi smo s njima bili jako zadovoljni) ili snap ti fit (ako želiš one size pelenu)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pa kaj nije bila fora s carinom da se ne plaća ak dolazi iz EU?
> 
> ne znam sad, nisam imala vremena to pogledati gdje se pisalo, imadoh goste.
> 
> uglavnom, *anjice* ako i naručujemo posebno, bar zajednički krećemo u isprobalačku avanturu!


Pa LHC ne dolaze iz EU.

----------


## mamuška

hvala !!!! *cekana*  :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

hvala Teddy   :Embarassed:

----------


## anjica

> uglavnom, anjice ako i naručujemo posebno, bar zajednički krećemo u isprobalačku avanturu!


  :Love:  , bumo se dogovorile, ja ionako prije 15. ne smijem ništa naručivati 8)

----------


## vimmerby

a ja prije 18.!   :Saint:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja ionako prije 15. ne smijem ništa naručivati 8)


Znači ima nas više takvih.  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

al zato ja smijem naručivati  :Grin:  
i baš čekam jednu LHC!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> i baš čekam jednu LHC!!!!


s koje stranice si naučivala

----------


## anjica

mislim, naručivala  :Grin:

----------


## enela

vimmerby, ja ti imam Bumkins AIO (TB   :Naklon:  ) i koliko ih koristimo (doktor i posjete) jako sam zadovoljna: tanke su i kad uvalim dodatni uložak. I brzo se suše. I ja imam popolinice AIO, stvarno su ogromne!

----------


## Dia

mamuska, ja imam S me air flow cover, cak nam je i mrvicu veliki na nasih 7kg, a kopcam ga na najmanje  :/

----------


## Olivija

Stigla mi vrećica za pelene i k'o što Ivček veli mrvu je premala - da joj je još 20 cm duljine, ali biti će o.k. za dnevnu upotrebu kod bake. I siglli BP dalmatineri s ekstra uloškom: pelenica je baš lijepa i mekana i jako mi je zgodno što je jedan uložak također u dalmatiner printu. 
A kako sam ja bila jedna od onih koja je pomalo rogoborila protiv njih trebam malo pojašnjenje: naime ona koju sam ja vidjela imala je onaj gumasti dio PULa okrenut prema guzi, e a ova moja ima unutrašnjost tako da je taj gumasti dio okrenut od guze (kao FB ili SB s vanjske strane). Jesam li ja to nešto krivo zabrijala?

----------


## momtobe

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kakve su Kushies baby basic fitted? zakaj su tak jeftine?
> 
> 
> To je splačina   ako gledaš Kushies, gledaj classic (mi smo s njima bili jako zadovoljni) ili snap ti fit (ako želiš one size pelenu)


Ceki, a kakva je Kushies ultra? Izgleda lijepo na slici, ali... :/

----------


## Olivija

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamuška prvotno napisa
> ...


To je vrlo solidna AIO pelena, ali i dosta velika. Unutra je sve od flanela, a uz dodatni ulažak čak izdrži i noć. Nije onako fina, mekana i mala kao npr. SB AIO, ali mislim da bolje odradi posao...

----------


## kailash

*anjice* LHC sam naručila sa Snooty Booty.
*olivija* koju si vreću za pelene kupila i koje veličine? koliko ih stane unutra? 

(sad se opasno pripremam za naručivanje vreće, očito  :Grin:  )

----------


## anjica

> *anjice* LHC sam naručila sa Snooty Booty.
> *olivija* koju si vreću za pelene kupila i koje veličine? koliko ih stane unutra? 
> 
> (sad se opasno pripremam za naručivanje vreće, očito  )


samo provjeravam da nije uletio neki novi link s LCH  :Grin:  , kad proučiš vreće javi, i ja se bacam na naručivanje dotične

----------


## kailash

a jesi vidjela baš njihovu stranicu? mislim da se može naručiti custom order (odnosno, po narudžbi ti naprave koje hoćeš veličine, uzorka,...)?

----------


## anjica

> a jesi vidjela baš njihovu stranicu? mislim da se može naručiti custom order (odnosno, po narudžbi ti naprave koje hoćeš veličine, uzorka,...)?


bila sam na njihovoj stranici, ali ono što sam vidjela, tj. uzorke kojih trenutno imaju u prodaji, nije mi se svidjelo, pa sam zato odmah prešla na snooty booty stranicu i odbrojavam do 15. da mogu naručiti i ~~~~ sama sebi da mi se ne prodaju

----------


## kailash

~~~~~~~ i ja za vaše LHC!!!!

----------


## Olivija

> *olivija* koju si vreću za pelene kupila i koje veličine? koliko ih stane unutra? 
> 
> (sad se opasno pripremam za naručivanje vreće, očito  )


Yellow fish Moram ju staviti u pogon, ali ziher 5-6 mokrih.

----------


## anjica

> LHC sam naručila sa Snooty Booty


kad si naručila, ja sam 26.1. pa da imam neki orijentir kad bi mi mogle doći, užasno sam nestrpiljiva

----------


## inga

Samo da javim: I'm in love   :Heart:  
Moje prve platnene pelene su na putu, prema meni, naravno.

----------


## mamuška

a ja prijavljujem svoj prvi platneno pelenski san...samo sam sanjala pelene,boje,  imena proizvođača, veličine, pretvaranje lbsa u kg...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## coccinella

> pretvaranje lbsa u kg...



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  



Cure, uživajte u ovim trenucima. Ja sam prestala sanjati pelene.   :Sad:  
To, naravno, ne znači da više ne uživam u njima, ali je ta tako slatka faza prošla.

----------


## may

dia, koje male zelene? kissaluvs 1 je nama već na knap, ali još stanemo..a 2 nam je još  velika...

----------


## may

ah greška...  :Laughing:  

htjedoh reći...
mamuška, ako nisi jako pri lovi da možeš bacati novce na NB pelene, onda moj savjet, pampersice za 
prvih par dana dok ne otpadne pupak a možda i nešto malo kasnije. onda kissaluvs veličina 1
i dobar cover (meni je super Motherease rikki wrap s/m veličina). a sve dalje je stvar ukusa,
novaca, ovisnosti itd itd.

snap to fit je super pelena, dobro se namjesti i + dobar cover, odlično..... 
a što se kushies classic tiče, meni nisu sjele, možda su nam još  malo velike pa zato.. 
ja ću prodavati koju kushies classic..

----------


## Dia

> dia, koje male zelene? kissaluvs 1 je nama već na knap, ali još stanemo..a 2 nam je još  velika...


  :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

hvala *may*
kod mene je problem da nemam kartice, a pelene bi mi kupila frendica u americi i kad dođe za par mjeseci da mi ih donese. kod nje u dućkasu ima kissaluvs, bG, Heiny Huggers, bumkins, swaddlebees, FB, Imse Vimse...sad ja tu kombiniram veličine, raspon kilaža, cijenu...nisam ni sama pametna...da pričekam rodine il da kupim HM od koje šivačice neke male pelenice...a ni neznam nikoga ko šiva.
planiram imati još djece (MM veli 5)...
svaki dan skužim nešto novo i onda opet ispočetka s planom, sve imam po papirima, tablice, linkove...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamuška

i još popis preporuka s Roda...  :Kiss:  
ko neki šalabahteri...

----------


## Inesica

curke, pliz, trebam vašu pomoć.

pokušala sam se snać u ovih 7 stranica i još ponekima u ultrakratko vremenu ali nisam u vašoj kategoriji pa nejde  :Laughing:  

daklem treba mi preporuka za:
AIO sa drukerčićima, da dobro podnosi sušilicu i da nema neki sloj flisa (ovo zadnje nije obavezno ali...)

plizzzzz  :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

*anjice* naručila sam LHC 20.01. ....
*mamuška* ne pampers, ni za početak!!! barem ja ne bih...a ovo ti je super ako će ti netko u americi kupiti...odlično!!! samo se raspištolji, bit će i za druge klince...  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Inesica - npr. Mother-ease AIO.

----------


## mamuška

> *mamuška* ne pampers, ni za početak!!! barem ja ne bih...a ovo ti je super ako će ti netko u americi kupiti...odlično!!! samo se raspištolji, bit će i za druge klince...


hvala draga, snašla sam se...već sam luda...hoću te peleneee! a i dijete!
 :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *mamuška* ne pampers, ni za početak!!! barem ja ne bih...a ovo ti je super ako će ti netko u americi kupiti...odlično!!! samo se raspištolji, bit će i za druge klince... 
> 
> 
> hvala draga, snašla sam se...već sam luda...hoću te peleneee! a i dijete!


bit će pelena a bogami i djece...samo malo strpljenja  :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

joooj, tak sam ja bila nestrpljiva prije samo koji mjesec

 - za dijete, p.pelene mi genijalki još nisu bile ni na kraj pameti!

i evo, već je prošlo skoro pet mjeseci od kad imam svog puheka, a ja se svaki dan pitam - kud ide to vrijeme?!

curke uživajte!

kaj ne znači da poslije ne budete - duplo   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:  

znam, znam, OT..., nebum više!

----------


## momtobe

> Inesica - npr. Mother-ease AIO.


Ja ću pohvaliti Bumkins AIO-ali je na čičak.

----------


## anjica

> znam, znam, OT..., nebum više!


mislim da se na ovom pdf-u uopće ne trebaš zamarati s OT, kad nam je svaki topic manje-više OT  :Laughing:

----------


## nelitza77

> Evo meni je danas stigao onaj promo paket od ME i nisam platila carinu...
> jedno 2 tjedna nakon sto sam narucila...


citiram sa nekog drugog topica jer su STIGLE! vec danas! a narucene 31.1. u 21.30! i nisu mi svedi naplatili nikakvu carinu,   :Kiss:  svedske carinike (iako i oni znaju bit zaribani ko nasi, imam vec i takva iskustva!)



> svaki dan skužim nešto novo i onda opet ispočetka s planom, sve imam po papirima, tablice, linkove... Rolling Eyes


ja surfam nocu dok moji spavaju i vec nekoliko tjedana docekujem jutro trazeci linkove gdje su pelene - koje mi se svidjaju (jer kak drugacije kupit probnu pelenu kad kreces iz 0?)  :Wink:  
- a da nisu ni preskupe (koliko vidim, prosjecna cifra je ipak oko 120 kn min, sa postarinom)
- ili da mozda imaju "promo pack", "clearance" ili "sale"
- pa onda da se jos mogu i platiti karticom (ne da mi se jos i u Paypal uclanjivati  :Rolling Eyes:  



> i još popis preporuka s Roda... Kiss
> ko neki šalabahteri...


joj, ja imam i dokument sa linkovima, sto svedskim (al oni imaju one vise klasicne, prefolds + coveri bijeli ili s printom, a ja volim bojice...), sto americkim, pa onda used, pa svedske used (oglasnik, e-bay)
nije ni cudo da dok sve to pregledam prodje noc   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

*anjice* stigle su mi LHC :D 
Predivne su!!!
I imaju tako genijalno napravljen uložak, zapravo dva koja se prikopčaju jedan na drugi pa se mogu staviti oba, ili jedan ili oba izvaditi. super je!!!

----------


## Olivija

Surferice - jeste li gledale australske siteove? Imaju dosta malih proizvođača s totalno ludim rješenjima... 
http://www.ozebaby.com.au/
http://www.ozclothnappies.org/index.html

----------


## kailash

> Surferice - jeste li gledale australske siteove? Imaju dosta malih proizvođača s totalno ludim rješenjima... 
> http://www.ozebaby.com.au/
> http://www.ozclothnappies.org/index.html


o, da, ja gledala (čudna li čuda  :Laughing:  )

ali nekako mi daleko za naručivanje...nisam se odvažila

----------


## Inesica

ok, umjesto eventualno dvije vrste ja imam otvoreno 6 stranica :shock: 

i sad mi ne preostaje nego da idem čačkat po detaljima i igrat 'eci, peci, pec...'

 :Joggler:

----------


## anjica

> *anjice* stigle su mi LHC :D 
> Predivne su!!!
> I imaju tako genijalno napravljen uložak, zapravo dva koja se prikopčaju jedan na drugi pa se mogu staviti oba, ili jedan ili oba izvaditi. super je!!!


 :D  :D

----------


## may

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inesica - npr. Mother-ease AIO.
> 
> 
> Ja ću pohvaliti Bumkins AIO-ali je na čičak.


što fali čičku? ja volim čičak   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  coccinella prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja- ali samo onaj stranjski, ovaj domaći je grub ko šmirgl papir :/

----------


## Inesica

> što fali čičku? ja volim čičak


niš posebno, osim što sam ja ponekad lijena i onda mi iz mašine izađe tu i tamo koja kugla pelena spetljana čičcima pa bi ja taj 'efekt' smanjila, kad već naručujem.

ipak, naručila ja 9 pelena (namjeravala max4) od toga 4 sa drukerima i 5 sa čičcima.

ono što mi je uspjelo je da su 4 sa drukerima, jedino ne znam od kud onih 5  :Ups:

----------


## Dia

nemam pojma odakle jer sam samo online kupovala sb, al dobila sam neki mail da ispunim anketu o pelenama, zove se:
Real Diaper Foundation Newsletter  
evo link:http://app.intellicontact.com/icp/sub/survey/take
jel jos netko dobio  :?

----------


## coccinella

:Yes:

----------


## slava

I ja sam dobila, ali nisam mogla otvoriti, pa još ništa nisam popunjavala.

----------


## Dia

> 


to je meni odgovor ili?

----------


## coccinella

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> to je meni odgovor ili?


Da, tebi.   :Wink:  

Slava, iskopiraj naziv linka u address bar pa ćeš moći otvoriti.

----------


## josie

i meni je stiglo, nisam još ispunila.

----------


## Dia

pa tko nas je to nasao  :? SB

----------


## vimmerby

ne bih rekla. jer sam i ja dobila, a s njima se nisam družila. 

još...

----------


## josie

nemam pojma, ali ja nigdje nisam ostavljala svoju adresu, a da to nije bilo preko secure.
neko dila naše podatke :/

----------


## Dia

ja sam se samo sa SB druzila, i tu sa vama...

----------


## momtobe

Opet ja gnjavim- tko još nije dobio SB outlet pošiljku?

----------


## Dia

ja nisam   :Mad:

----------


## kailash

i ja sam dobila anketu...

----------


## josie

onda nas je otkucao netko s rode  :Razz:

----------


## Dia

> onda nas je otkucao netko s rode


vjerojatno, hocemo im prijaviti, sumjam da bi roda trgovala nasim mailovima

----------


## momtobe

> ja nisam


Onda još nas dvije čekamo, izgleda... ajd', čekat ćemo, što sad :/

----------


## Irchi

> Opet ja gnjavim- tko još nije dobio SB outlet pošiljku?


*JA!*
Ali sam dobila anketu!  :Laughing:

----------


## may

pa o stranjskom i govorim  :Smile: 
jel mi netko odgovorio gdje se racmana u hrvatskoj može kupiti? 
ako je,sorry, gubim se lagano...
ja i tako imam spama svugdje u mailboxu, pa možda sam dobila i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

may pitaj ivu M.

----------


## momtobe

Cure, pogledajte:

http://www.emibeans.com/catalog.php?...26category%3D2

(još neznam hiperlinkati  :Embarassed:  )

Slatko, jel'da?

----------


## kailash

to bi svatko od nas trebao imati na ključevima  :Grin:

----------


## red sonja

Ne mogu vjerovati   :Laughing:  
Ja sam pred nekih mjesec dana razmisljala o toj idei.
Mastam o promjeni radnog mjesta, ja bih svoje pelenice

----------


## ivanaos

Ja sam poludjela za Muttaquin pelenicma, ne mogu ne izraziti javno oduševljenje!  još da mi stignu...

----------


## slava

> to bi svatko od nas trebao imati na ključevima


nevjerojatno   :Joggler:

----------


## kailash

> Ja sam poludjela za Muttaquin pelenicma, ne mogu ne izraziti javno oduševljenje!  još da mi stignu...


i ja! jedna mi je već u rukama a dvije putuju  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Vi muttaquin obožavateljice, ima li netko njihovu AIO? Ja naravno samo AIO i pocket gledam, pa...

----------


## kailash

> Vi muttaquin obožavateljice, ima li netko njihovu AIO? Ja naravno samo AIO i pocket gledam, pa...


ne, ja sam još uvijek na NB  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

pardon, fitted NB  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

> pardon, fitted NB


Čekam te poslije, kad ti bebač propuže pa ga počneš loviti po stanu da staviš pelenu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pardon, fitted NB 
> 
> 
> Čekam te poslije, kad ti bebač propuže pa ga počneš loviti po stanu da staviš pelenu


onda ću samo pocketice i AIO  :Grin:  
sjetit ću te se  :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

malo sam zbuki. kad sam naručivala ove nove mib, dobila sam mail s cijenom naručenih pelena, poštarinom od 0 kn. danas je došo mail da oni koji su  odabrali plaćanje pouzećem plaćaju poštarinu . :shock: zato jer je puno ljudi odabralo tu opciju. naravno, oni će nas još kontaktirati oko narudžbe zbog toga, ali... :/

----------


## anjica

ja sam skužila ako plačiš bilo kojom drugom opcijom osim pouzečem ne plačaš poštarinu, a ako plačaš pouzečem da plačaš poštarinu, a da je besplatna poštarina još samo jedan dan

----------


## mamuška

ma, ja nisam niš gledala kad sam naručivala, znam da je poslan račun na mail di piše plaćanje pouzećem i dostava 0 kn...ionako sam dobro naručila pa i to plaćanje poštarine mi ne mijenja na stvari..

----------


## enela

Ja isto nisam vidla da negdje piše kako poštarina nije besplatna za plaćanje pouzećem. A sad taj mail... 
Baš sam ih bila htjela pohvaliti za dobar marketinški potez, kad ono  :shock:

----------


## red sonja

Cini mi se da na mib traje neka akcija, za Valentinovo, i da sam dobila mail da je postarina besplatna osim kod placanja pouzecem.
Ja sam do sada uvijek placala pouzecem i dostava za kupovinu iznad 500 kn mi je bila besplatna.
Nadam se da ce tako biti i kad zavrsi ova akcija  :/

----------


## mamuška

ma ja sam samo stavljala u košaricu i komp je sam izračunao i poslo mail da ne plaćam poštarinu i da plaćam pouzećem. tome sam se veselila. a sad, ak su uvjeti plaćanja i dostave takvi, onda ok.

----------


## mamuška

znam da sam dosadna, al evo, opet sam išla naručiti istu količinu pelena i opet mi je na kraju pisalo da ne plaćam poštarinu, a odabrala sam plaćanje pouzećem...

nisam naručila pelene, samo za probu...

----------


## enela

> ma ja sam samo stavljala u košaricu i komp je sam izračunao i poslo mail da ne plaćam poštarinu i da plaćam pouzećem. tome sam se veselila. a sad, ak su uvjeti plaćanja i dostave takvi, onda ok.


Potpisujem, ali dodajem: nije mi jasno da ni ti ni ja nismo vidjele da dostava nije besplatna za plaćanje pouzećem.

----------


## red sonja

Mislim da nisu podesili jer je akcija besplatne postarine za narudzbe iznad 100 kn i da ce, kad zavrsi akcija, postarina biti opet besplatna za narudzbe iznad 500 kn  :? 

Evo, provjerila sam mail:

[quote]Podsje

----------


## red sonja

I kad sam dobila obavijest da akcija pocinje pisalo je da je besplatna za sve osim placanja pouzecem

----------


## red sonja

Evo mene triput zaredom   :Grin:  
Mislim da narudzbu mozes ili otkazat ili da im javis da ces platit nekako drugacije  :?

----------


## mamuška

e, pa taj mail sam i ja dobila pa mi nije niš jasno...probaj sad naručit 3 kom pelena i stavit pouzećem i pogledaj kaj će pisat, kolko plaćaš dostavu- meni je pisalo 0 kn...

----------


## Prihonja

Cure, ne znam da li sam kao padobranac jer nisam bas redovno pratila sto pisete, ali po pitanju postarine na mib akciji, danas sam dobila njihov mail da akcija 0kn za postarinu traje jos 1 dan i NE vrijedi za one koje placaju pouzecem. Nadalje, u mailu pise da ce kontaktirati sve koji su misleci na akciju, ipak narucili pouzecem.
Ako sam uletila s ovim odgovorom kasno, oprostit cete mi...  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamuška

> Mislim da narudzbu mozes ili otkazat ili da im javis da ces platit nekako drugacije  :?


da, dobro da to postoji... ma bit će sve u redu!!!

----------


## red sonja

Naravno da hoce   :Love: 
A oni su tamo uvijek ljubazni, moze se s njima dogovorit    :Klap:

----------


## Webmama

Evo javili mi da moram doci rijesiti dilemu   :Grin:  

Ovakoc. Dobro su cure objasnile. Ne postoji sistem koji bi prepoznao placanje pouzecem od placanja predracunom ili karticama, pa sam zato na pocetku akcije slala mail o obavijesti da je dostava besplatna osim pouzecem koje se placa.

Da odmah razjasnim, kad akcija prestane, biti ce sve po starom - znaci preko 500 kuna besplatno kako god narucile   :Love:  

Naime, buduci da se nasa draga posta pokazala kao nepouzdanom, a i postari su svakako naplacivali, morala sam odustati od te varijante pouzece slati po HP-u i presla na dostavnu/kurirsku sluzbu. Oni jesu skupi ali zaista dostave na vrata i ako vas nema, ostave obavijest i opet vam dostave kada jeste doma, ali to se onda i placa. Zato mi je nemoguce slati i pouzecem po nula kuna. Mislim da bi brzo propala...

Dakle, za sve koje su narucile pouzecem, bez brige, ako se same ne javite, budem vas ja zvala na brojeve koje ste ostavile na narudzbama da se dogovorimo o placanju. Ni u ludilu vam ne bih radila dodatne troskove za nekih sto kuna   :Grin:  jer niti ja sama to ne bih platila, a idem po sistemu ne radi drugima ono sto ne bi htjela da drugi rade tebi  :Wink: 

Evo, ako ima jos pitanja, a nesto sam preskocila, rado cu odgovoriti. Nadam se da vas nisam razocarala u necemu.

----------


## aries24

do kad traje ta akcija?
malo mi je zbrkana stranica, ali i nisam nešto temeljito tražila pa me zanima jel se plaća poštarina ako se plati karticom?

----------


## Webmama

Ne placa se ako narucis jos sutra  :Smile: 

Placanje karticom ili uplatnicom (odn. internet bankingom) *kad akcija prestane* ide ovak:

Ako narucis komad necega, platis 15 kuna
Dva komada 30 kuna
Sve više 35 kuna i to je ujedno maksimum
do 500 kuna, kad je besplatno

Pouzecem ide po kilama. Minimum je 50 kuna.

----------


## mamuška

> Ovakoc. Dobro su cure objasnile. Ne postoji sistem koji bi prepoznao placanje pouzecem od placanja predracunom ili karticama, pa sam zato na pocetku akcije slala mail o obavijesti da je dostava besplatna osim pouzecem koje se placa.


sad mi je jasno ko dan! :D 
i ak se može platiti internet bankarstvom  :D 
sve 5!

----------


## mamuška

znači, čujemo se oko promjena!!!

----------


## Webmama

Naravno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

molila bih ako mi se može javiti netko na pp tko je kupovao smib preko internet bankarstva

----------


## inga

Znam da se o ovome negdje vec pisalo, ali nemam pojma gdje, pa mi se cini da cu ovdje najbrze dobiti neki brzi odgovor.
Smibove Neva pelene idu po velicinama, a ovako na slici su mi bas lijepe, pa si sve mislim naruciti jednu ili dvije. Ali, naravno, zanimaju me vasa iskustva s njima. Znam da su bebe po svom obliku razlicite, pa ne mogu unaprijed znati koje ce pelene savrseno odgovarati mojoj bebi, ali kako ste opcenito zadovoljni njima (izdrzljivost, mekoca, upijanje, one osnovne performanse   :Wink:  ).
Eh da, i jos mali poziv u pomoc. Stigle su mi u subotu moje prve pelenice  :D 
Dvije kissaluvs size 1 i jedna Popolini ultrafit. Kissaluvs sad znam kako zakopcati, ali Popolini je totalna misterija. Da imam bebu, mogla bi sjesti i plakati. Kad se smanjuje, da li se prvo zalijepi cicak, pa preklopi i zakopcaju drukeri ili obratno. Ne kuzim bas nista.

----------


## anjica

*inga* pogledaj na ovom linku kako se stavljaju ultrafit pelene

http://dev.popolini.com/produkte/win...dellarten.html

----------


## kailash

> Znam da se o ovome negdje vec pisalo, ali nemam pojma gdje, pa mi se cini da cu ovdje najbrze dobiti neki brzi odgovor.
> Smibove Neva pelene idu po velicinama, a ovako na slici su mi bas lijepe, pa si sve mislim naruciti jednu ili dvije. Ali, naravno, zanimaju me vasa iskustva s njima. Znam da su bebe po svom obliku razlicite, pa ne mogu unaprijed znati koje ce pelene savrseno odgovarati mojoj bebi, ali kako ste opcenito zadovoljni njima (izdrzljivost, mekoca, upijanje, one osnovne performanse   ).
> Eh da, i jos mali poziv u pomoc. Stigle su mi u subotu moje prve pelenice  :D 
> Dvije kissaluvs size 1 i jedna Popolini ultrafit. Kissaluvs sad znam kako zakopcati, ali Popolini je totalna misterija. Da imam bebu, mogla bi sjesti i plakati. Kad se smanjuje, da li se prvo zalijepi cicak, pa preklopi i zakopcaju drukeri ili obratno. Ne kuzim bas nista.


popolinica ultrafix - prvo s prednje strane drukere zakopčaš gonje u donje i time zapravo smanjiš prednju stranu upola i onda imaš jednostavno manju pelenicu koja se normalno s čičkom zaljepi. valjda sam ti uspjela dočarati, javi dal si uspjela

----------


## anjica

*kailash* sad sam te gledala na proljetnim trudnicama i super izgledaš, nisi puno kila dobila   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> *kailash* sad sam te gledala na proljetnim trudnicama i super izgledaš, nisi puno kila dobila


o jesam jesam...čitavih 25 :shock: 

al, kažu da se ne vidi.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

> o jesam jesam...čitavih 25   :shock:


da te utješim, i ja sam dobila toliko  :Smile:  


zanima me na koji način šaljete pelene poštom unutar RH, obično, preporučeno ili da se stavi kolika je vrijednost paketa

ja sam išla danas slati preporučeni i teta na šalteru mi je objasnila razlike i moram priznati, jako sam se razočarala, u večini slučajeva šaljem, samo jednu pelenu i onda bi mi poštarina izašla oko 7 kn, a preporučeno 14,20 kn a da kažem vrijednost pošiljke onda je za vrijednost 100kn oko 30kn poštarina :shock: 
a ako nestane pelena dobiva se povrat samo za ovu zadnju opciju, a za preporučeno samo 14,20 kn
uglavnom mislim da si pošta s ovim jako lijepo pere ruke, a mi naivni plačamo skuplje za ništa
i baš sam ljuta zbog toga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kailash

ne mogu vjerovati da preporučeno znači to što kažeš  :Mad:  
ja sad šaljem, i meni šalju, sve preporučeno otkad mi se zagubio paketić s 3 pelene koji je bio poslan obično (unutar HR). Ovo što je preporučeno mi uglavnom stigne odmah drugi dan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dia

sad cu ja uletiti, jao kak su prekrasni ovi privjesci za kljuceve, ja bi takav pa da budem totalna frikusa

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a ako nestane pelena dobiva se povrat samo za ovu zadnju opciju, a za preporučeno samo 14,20 kn


 :shock: Moooooolim?! :shock: Kako im uopće može "nestati" ako je preporučeno?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ako nestane pelena dobiva se povrat samo za ovu zadnju opciju, a za preporučeno samo 14,20 kn
> 
> 
>  :shock: Moooooolim?! :shock: Kako im uopće može "nestati" ako je preporučeno?


sigurno će se javiti Suzyem, ako se dobro sječam, njm je poštar, pa nek potvrdi ili demantira, a ja sam danas dobila takvu informaciju u Pošti na šalteru

----------


## Webmama

Ako nestane paketić, dobiva se povrat na vrijednost paketa na koji je prijavljen. Znaci, ako pise da je vrijednost paketa 100 kuna, onda je to to.

Zato je bolje slati kao paketić, a ne preporuceno.

----------


## momtobe

Vidiš, ja mislim da to nije točno, jer jednom sam slala paket u vrijednosti 100kn, a poštarina je došla 15kn. U svakom slučaju je bolje dati 2-3 kune više i slati kao vrijednosni paket, nego kao preporučeno. Svima nam se neda plaćati više, do jednom, kad paket/pismo nestane netragom. Meni se desilo 2 puta.

Dia, jel'da su privjesci mrak!  6$...ako budem nešto s njihove stranice naručivala, naručit ću si i privjesak  :Heart:   Samo ne može se birati print, samo boy/girl/neutral...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ako nestane paketić, dobiva se povrat na vrijednost paketa na koji je prijavljen. Znaci, ako pise da je vrijednost paketa 100 kuna, onda je to to.
> 
> Zato je bolje slati kao paketić, a ne preporuceno.


Da, kod preporučenog se ne piše vrijednost... Valjda sam se pouzdavala u to da neće nitko ukrasti ako primatelj mora potpisati primitak. :/

----------


## Webmama

Da, na zalost, a kako raste kilaza, isplativije je slati paketic, jer do cifre 80 kuna vrijednosti uvijek kosta isto. I mislim do kilaze 2kg.

----------


## suzyem

Ovako: Ako se šalje obično, i plati 15 kn poštarine, i ako se izgubi, nikom ništa.
Ako se šalje preporučeno, u slučaju gubitka pošiljke ne dobije se samo 14, 20kn, nego od 200 do 250 kn.
Ako se navede na paketu vrijednost, što je veća vrijednost, veća je i poštarina, ali se u slučaju gubitka dobije povrat novca u vrijednosti koja je navedena. 
To je informacija iz prve ruke, nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## kailash

> Ako se šalje preporučeno, u slučaju gubitka pošiljke ne dobije se samo 14, 20kn, nego od 200 do 250 kn.


  :Kiss:   ova mi je informacija bila jaaaako potrebna

----------


## josie

preporučeno znači da se paket šalje iz ruke u ruku, a ne "na divlje" kao kod običnog.
to znači da u slučaju da se paket (ili pismo) izgubi, odnosno, ne dođe na odredište, moguće mu je ući u trag i vidjeti gdje je zapelo, što povećava mogućnost da se paket ipak pronađe.
ako to ne bude slučaj, tj. da pošiljka netragom nestane, pošta isplaćuje vrijednost pošatrine pošiljke uvećanu za 5 x.
ja preferiram slati preporučeno i nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema.

----------


## slava

Puno je jeftinije slati paket nego pismovno, a na paket se obavezno naznači vrijednost sadržaja i u slučaju gubitka, ta vrijednost se i dobije. Ja sam slala vrijednost od 280 kn i platila nekih 20 kn poštarine.

----------


## anjica

onda sam ja na šalteru ipak dobila polukrivu informaciju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inga

Hvala na objasnjenjima. Slozila sam one size pelenu!  :D 
Prije se nikako nisam sjetila, nakon sto zakopcam drukere za smanjivanje, prevrnuti onaj ostatak da dobijem cicak traku s vanjske strane. Ajd, sad je i ta misterija rijesena. Ali potpuno kuzim zasto male pelene za malu bebu, ove one size su ipak dosta velike.

----------


## may

o kojoj one size peleni govoriš?

----------


## josie

> Puno je jeftinije slati paket nego pismovno, a na paket se obavezno naznači vrijednost sadržaja i u slučaju gubitka, ta vrijednost se i dobije. Ja sam slala vrijednost od 280 kn i platila nekih 20 kn poštarine.


to vrijedi jedino ako pošiljka teži preko 2 kg, inače je paketno za koju kunicu skuplje.

----------


## Prihonja

Cure, da ne otvaram novi topic, brzo savjet jer sam dobila kreditnu karticu od bake (sveki) pa mogu direkt u Americi kupiti ME cover kojeg si priželjkujem već neko vrijeme, a vidjela sam ga na ovdje 
http://www.mother-ease.com/database/...Menucovers.htm
Dakle, itanje za iskusne: 
Da li *Air Flow Snap Cover* ili *Rikki Wrap* 
 :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

ja sam za Rikki Wrap   :Smile:

----------


## Prihonja

To sam i ja mislila, *Anjice* ti si već postala expert pa cijenim tvoje mišljenje   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

ja imam 4 snap cowera i fali mi najljepši motiv-wetlands
imam 2 savanna i po  1 ocean i rain forrest

ali ja inače preferiram drukere

----------


## Prihonja

Mene zapravo zanima koji je bolji od ta dva iako bih oba samo ne znam koliko još plaćam s(kršitelj koda)ing i našu carinu. *aries24* jesi li preko njih uzimala?
Inače, koštaju manje od 10 dolara.

----------


## kailash

ma nadajmo se da nećeš plaćati carinu  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

nisam ništa direktno od njih, sve pale u lovu preko foruma   :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

Ja sam odlučila uzeti i jednu i drugu jer se troškovi dijele između bake i mame   :Grin:  ...pa ću vam znati javiti.
Inače došlo mi je sveskupa kad oni izračunaju s(kršitelj koda)ing oko 155 kuna, al hm hm...vidjet ćemo kako će naši opalit...javit ću već...ne znam ni za koliko će stić.
Držte palčeve    :Love:

----------


## momtobe

Prihonja, meni je sa ME sve stiglo u roku 10 dana, brzi su. 
Držim palčeve za carinu...

Meni je inače Airflow bolji jer je udobniji, jednostavan, a i draži su mi drukeri. 

Mislim da je Rikki bolje pristaje uz pelenu, airflow je onako "pufast", vrećasto stoji. E, jesam opisala  :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

dobro si opisala
ali generalno gledano, meni je čičak bolji za manje bebe koje ionako nisu nešto pokretne
ali za veće su mi drukeri bolji jer im je mekše na trbuhu dok sjede
noa skine čičak za čas, samo potegne, dok drukere već teže
jedina mana je što se sporije stavlja, a veće dijete obično nema strpljenja za mijenjanje pelena

e sad sam ga nadrobila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## momtobe

E, baš tako! I meni se čini da čičak žulja kad se sjedi.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> e sad sam ga nadrobila


Ma daj!
Hrpa korisnih savjeta i osvrta, meni npr. ne bi palo na pamet razmisljati, bar ne unaprijed, o cicku za bebice i drukerima za vece klince    :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

baš čitam i mislim si kak su ovi savjeti dobrodošli!   :Klap:  

ni ja nisam baš nekaj posebno razmišljala o prednostima čička ili drukera u tom smislu!

iako je igrom slučaja ispalo da sad imamo čičak, a za kasnije već u pripremi drukere.

----------


## Prihonja

Sinoć pokušala  kupiti, al mi ne prihvaća Master?! :? ... Ne znam što činiti...pokušat ću danas...

----------


## momtobe

> Sinoć pokušala  kupiti, al mi ne prihvaća Master?! :? ... Ne znam što činiti...pokušat ću danas...


Moralo bi ići...ja blatila Masterom. Da nije problem u kartici?!

----------


## anjica

*Prihonja* jesi uspjela naručiti?

----------


## inga

May, govorila sam o Popolini one size ultrafit peleni.

----------


## Prihonja

:D Uspjela, valjda im bio problem na serveru. Kupila oba covera. Javim se kad dođu   :Smile:  ...nadam se bez carine.

----------


## anjica

> :D Uspjela, valjda im bio problem na serveru. Kupila oba covera. Javim se kad dođu   ...nadam se bez carine.


držim fige da nema carine  :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

ajde super za narudžbu. i ja ti držim palčeve da ne bude carine. i sebi - isto čekam ME paketić   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

*prihonja* koje si uzorke covera uzela?

----------


## Prihonja

Mimmm, uzela uzorak Our Ocean i Savannah. Nego, na kojem webu mogu naručit *SB oct*, jel ima koja od vas iskustva?   :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

Pobjeglo prije nego sam dalje napisala,...*vimmerby*, di si ti naručila ME?

----------


## vimmerby

naručila sam s njihove stranice. još jednom Introductory offer jer mi se dopal paketić koji sam dobila prošli tjedan   :Grin:  

i da, i ja sam dobila cover savana! e kad bi mi bar ovaj put poslali ocean ili one slatke žabice... ali ovo sad već spada u domenu snova!

a sb mislim da sam ti vidla negdje na sniženju i to sam baš danas gledala. e sad gdje i koliko, nemam pojma, pogubila sam se. 
probam naći pa javim ak uspijem!

----------


## kailash

SB komotno s njihove str. osim ako nije negdje na sale. kažu da će opet biti u 3. mj. outlet što je isto super.

don't worry za carinu...

znam da su neki ocarinjeni preko RI ali evo meni je stiglo, bez pretjerivanja, sigurno više od 10 paketića u zadnjih 1,5-2 mj. i nijedan nije bio ocarinjen, svi su otvarani i došli su s pečatom OSLOBOĐENO CARINE...
sretno u svakom slučaju!!!

----------


## enela

Naručila muttaqin večeras! Držite fige da stignu čim prije   :Kiss:  
*Kailash*, da li je tebi May napravila pelenice? Meni još ništa...  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *Kailash*, da li je tebi May napravila pelenice? Meni još ništa...


Joj, joj...  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Kailash*, da li je tebi May napravila pelenice? Meni još ništa... 
> 
> 
> Joj, joj...


?   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma ona je užasno spora, znam da je Amy sa Cottontail Baby znala mjesecima čekati naručene pelenice. :/ A ja to znam jer su i moje bile među njima - srećom se meni nije žurilo  :Grin: , ali kad neka trudnica naruči NB pelenice, vjerujem da joj nije svejedno. :/

----------


## vimmerby

ja samo prijavljujem da je stigao ME IO (al' su brzi, svaka čast!), nije ocarinjen, puj, puj, puj i nije ni otvoren!

----------


## Prihonja

> ja samo prijavljujem da je stigao ME IO (al' su brzi, svaka čast!), nije ocarinjen, puj, puj, puj i nije ni otvoren!


puj, puj, puj, bravo...nadam se da cemo i mi bit te srece...  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

> ja samo prijavljujem da je stigao ME IO (al' su brzi, svaka čast!), nije ocarinjen, puj, puj, puj i nije ni otvoren!


koliko si ga dugo cekala?

----------


## enela

Ja bi se malo hvalila novitetima   :Embarassed:  

1
2
3.1
3.2
4
5
6.1
6.2

----------


## vimmerby

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja samo prijavljujem da je stigao ME IO (al' su brzi, svaka čast!), nije ocarinjen, puj, puj, puj i nije ni otvoren!
> 
> 
> koliko si ga dugo cekala?


naručila ga u petak navečer.

*enela*, jaaako lijepo

----------


## Prihonja

*enela*, jaaako lijepa kolekcija   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Enela :D

----------


## momtobe

Zašto meni javlja nekakva internal error?!? na Eneline slike

----------


## enela

8) 

*momtobe*, nemam pojma  :?

----------


## kailash

> Naručila muttaqin večeras! Držite fige da stignu čim prije   
> *Kailash*, da li je tebi May napravila pelenice? Meni još ništa...


još ništa....javila je prije nekih dva tjedna da će za par dana poslati  :Rolling Eyes:  
odonda ni glasa od nje....valjda neću prije roditi nego što stigne - naručila sam NB pelenicu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kailash

*enela* very nice...imamo istu bambuzlićku  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> još ništa....javila je prije nekih dva tjedna da će za par dana poslati  
> odonda ni glasa od nje....valjda neću prije roditi nego što stigne - naručila sam NB pelenicu


Aha, to je i Amy radila. :/ Poslala sam, poslala sam, a zapravo nije. :/ Držim fige da je stvarno poslala, ali nekako sumnjam... :/

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> još ništa....javila je prije nekih dva tjedna da će za par dana poslati  
> odonda ni glasa od nje....valjda neću prije roditi nego što stigne - naručila sam NB pelenicu 
> 
> 
> Aha, to je i Amy radila. :/ Poslala sam, poslala sam, a zapravo nije. :/ Držim fige da je stvarno poslala, ali nekako sumnjam... :/


mislim da nije poslala jer sam ju zamolila da kad sašije nek se javi prije nego pošalje jer sam mislila još nešto od onog što ima Instock naručiti...

Ako stigne a bude nam mala, sačuvat ću za sljedeće NB malo  :Grin:  

nema problema, ja sve udomljavam  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma da, ali svejedno nije ok od nje. :/

----------


## Irchi

Samo da znate naručila sam hrpu pelenica :D  i sad čekam da dođu sa svih strana svijeta. Koliko i koje to je tajna, dok ne stignu, a onda ću napraviti izložbu 8) .
SB outlet,   :Bye:   :Bye:  !

----------


## vimmerby

go, Irchi, go!  :D   :Bouncing:

----------


## anjica

> Samo da znate naručila sam hrpu pelenica :D  i sad čekam da dođu sa svih strana svijeta. Koliko i koje to je tajna, dok ne stignu, a onda ću napraviti izložbu 8) .
> SB outlet,    !


 :D  :D

----------


## kailash

*irchi* ja se sva naježim od tog slatkog iščekivanja pelenica, osluškivanja stiže li poštarov motorin, pa virim s prozora dal što ubacuje....obavezno poslikaj sve kad stigne!

*teddy* nije u redu od May, čak si mislim otkazati joj narudžbu kad se javi ukoliko se ne javi skoro...

----------


## may

???? ja ne pravim pelene  :shock:  niste na mene mislile?
ima neka druga may?

----------


## kailash

> ???? ja ne pravim pelene  :shock:  niste na mene mislile?
> ima neka druga may?


  :Laughing:  
ne, draga naša, mi pričamo o may sa rainbow stiches koja šije cuddlebuns pelene

----------


## may

mislite na amy?   :Laughing:  
jao jest zbunjene... a tko će mi sada dati naknadu za duševne boli i naručavanje mog ugleda i časti?   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

jedino ti mogu poslati   :Kiss:   da ulažim bol....  :Laughing:  

ne, baš mislimo na may. 
amy je na cottontailbaby, a may na rainbowstiches (usput, lijepa joj je stranica, skoči pa vidi!)

----------


## may

aaaa..... onda sorry   :Laughing:

----------


## enela

*may*, mi mislimo na ovu may.
BTW, nakon mog jučerašnjeg upita, napisala je da će ih danas poslati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

zanima me uspordba ME AIO i Popolini AIO u debljini, imam popolini i malo mi se čini deblja, a sve se nekako razmišljam dal bih htjela i ME AIO, ali ako je tako bucmasta kao i popolini onda ju ne želim
 :Raspa:

----------


## coccinella

ME AIO i Popolini AIO su dvije potpuno različite pelene. 
Ja bih uvijek glasala za ME AIO. Još samo da stave print izvana.   :Raspa:

----------


## anjica

a šta nisu one slične krojem

----------


## coccinella

Ne. Meni su to dvije skroz različite pelene. Barem one Popolini koje sam ja vidjela.  :/

----------


## anjica

vjerojatno si ti u pravu, ja sam to zaključila na temelju slika  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## may

anjice ja imam ME AIo i super je... vidjet ćeš kod mene

----------


## TeddyBearz

> BTW, nakon mog jučerašnjeg upita, napisala je da će ih danas poslati


Tako je i Amy zavlačila. :/

----------


## anjica

*vimmerby* ajde me podsjeti, od one tri LHC koja ti se najviše svidjela 8)

----------


## bublica1

Cure pomozite ili me eventualno uputite buduci da sam danas pocela koristiti Kamarisove platnene pelene zajedno sa uloskom i coverom i nisam niti malo zadovoljna jer su premokre tako da je i trbuscic mokar i hladan te su jako teske...
  niti malo mi se ne svidja da je cijela guza, pipica i trbuscic mokri....
A kako po noci?
Vjerovatno je svima tako ali moram priznati da sam pomalo razocarana....

----------


## vimmerby

> *vimmerby* ajde me podsjeti, od one tri LHC koja ti se najviše svidjela 8)


pa zapravo sam se dvoumila između one dvije vrste žaba. i još nisam sigurna koje bi izabrala. one reperice su mi luuude! 
ali kako sam još u kazni i lupam se po prstima, prepuštam ti potpunu i apsolutnu slobodu izbora (ako zbog toga pitaš   :Embarassed:  )

bolje ti nego netko kog' "ne znam"!   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *vimmerby* ajde me podsjeti, od one tri LHC koja ti se najviše svidjela 8)
> 
> 
> pa zapravo sam se dvoumila između one dvije vrste žaba. i još nisam sigurna koje bi izabrala. one reperice su mi luuude! 
> ali kako sam još u kazni i lupam se po prstima, prepuštam ti potpunu i apsolutnu slobodu izbora (ako zbog toga pitaš   )
> 
> bolje ti nego netko kog' "ne znam"!


  :Kiss:  
onda si idem dati malo oduška  :Wink:

----------


## vimmerby

:D  :D

----------


## may

> Cure pomozite ili me eventualno uputite buduci da sam danas pocela koristiti Kamarisove platnene pelene zajedno sa uloskom i coverom i nisam niti malo zadovoljna jer su premokre tako da je i trbuscic mokar i hladan te su jako teske...
>   niti malo mi se ne svidja da je cijela guza, pipica i trbuscic mokri....
> A kako po noci?
> Vjerovatno je svima tako ali moram priznati da sam pomalo razocarana....


mislim da je stvar u očekivanju..
ja sam znala o čemu se radi i znala sam da će guza biti u mokrom...
negdje sam već napisala...sve je bolje od one kemije u pampersu, a imaš i drugih opcija osim kamarisa...
cover, definitvno ME ili Motherease..Kamarisov je onako...

----------


## Snulko

> Cure pomozite ili me eventualno uputite buduci da sam danas pocela koristiti Kamarisove platnene pelene zajedno sa uloskom i coverom i nisam niti malo zadovoljna jer su premokre tako da je i trbuscic mokar i hladan te su jako teske... 
> niti malo mi se ne svidja da je cijela guza, pipica i trbuscic mokri.... 
> A kako po noci? 
> Vjerovatno je svima tako ali moram priznati da sam pomalo razocarana....


Probaj malo cesce mijenjati pelenu, tako da ti se ne stigne toliko smociti da bas skroz bude u mokrome. Recimo svakih cca. sat i pol. Ja sam u ovo vrijeme sto koristim platnene, jedno 3 mjeseca, vec i naucila kad se najvise popiski, pa obicno nastojim nakon toga je presvuci. 
Meni je najbolji smibov cover (bolji i od mother ease).
Postoje ti pelene i ulosci za pelene sa slojem od flisa koji ide direktno na kozu, pa koza ne bude tako mokra. Mnogi to koriste i po danu i po noci.
Ja osobno ne, jer preferiram prirodne materijale (pamuk), tako da mi po noci bude pelena prepuna i dosta mokra. Ali bez obzira na to nismo imali nikakvih problema s crvenilom, bas naprotiv, koza joj je puno ljepsa otkad koristimo platnene. A po danu cesto mijenjamo, luftamo guzu sto vise i zadovoljni smo.

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> BTW, nakon mog jučerašnjeg upita, napisala je da će ih danas poslati 
> 
> 
> Tako je i Amy zavlačila. :/


I ja si mislim da zavlači   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer mi još nije skinula lovu s kartice.

----------


## kailash

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  enela prvotno napisa
> ...


ja više neću pitati ništa may, a ako mi se javi, možda joj i otkažem. nek vidi ona kako smo mi opasne ženske 8)

----------


## anjica

> ja više neću pitati ništa may, a ako mi se javi, možda joj i otkažem. nek vidi ona kako smo mi opasne ženske   8)


... kad su pelene u pitanju  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

*anjice*, LHC,   :Coffee:  

jesi ti to meni ostavila reperice?!   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> *anjice*, LHC,   
> 
> jesi ti to meni ostavila reperice?!


  :Wink:

----------


## slava

*bublica1* i meni se to učinolo nekako premokrim na početku. Presvlačim svaka 2-3 sata i guza je super, dakle, ne škodi im ta vlaga, a i ne budu cijelo vrijeme mokri. Češće presvlači i probaj s flisom.
Pa svi smo mi bili u platnenima i svi smo ok. Sestra kod moje pedice, starija gospođa inače, rekla da su platnene u svakom slučaju zdravije i da se s jednokratnima znatno povećao problem pelenskog osipa.

----------


## anjica

ako je pitanje več negdje spomenuto, ispričavam se ali svaki topic ima xy strana pa ne znam gdje da tražim:
koja je razlika između žutih i zelenih racman pelena

----------


## Dia

zuti je uzi medu nogaicama i tanji, od flanela
zeleni je frotir i flanel, siri i deblji medu nogicama
ulosci su drugaciji, zeleni je normalno krojen, a zuti je oblik pjescanog sata 
vidi ovdje zeleni
zuti samo je tu dupli nocni na slici

----------


## may

ja imam zelenog racmana ali nije od frotira!? sve je flanel i super je..

----------


## anjica

i moj zeleni je flanel

----------


## may

a ja sam opet na netu  :Sad:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> a ja sam opet na netu


a ja te htjela pitati šta je s (m)učenjem........

----------


## may

ma joj... ova prodaja platnenih me dotukla...    :Smile:

----------


## Dia

na njihovoj stranici pise da su sa frotirom, vjerojatno je punjena jer ni moja nema vidljiv frotir

----------


## slava

> ma joj... ova prodaja platnenih me dotukla...


Ukinula si si net, kako bi učila?

----------


## may

da sam barem takav karakter,ali nisam  :/ 
 :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

žuti racman imaju i od flanela a i od frotira

zeleni imam dvije kompletno su od flanela

----------


## slava

May, pa moraš imati pokoji time out, ne možeš cijeli dan za knjigom. Pelene sa svojim šarenim motivima opuštaju   :Grin:  .

----------


## bubimira

evo mene nakon sto godina na ovom pdf.
cure trebam savjet! 

prije nekog vremena sam nabavila jednu HH i jednu fuzzibunzz. i cure nam na sve strane!! fb je nešto bolja al svejedno. nakon 2 sata dijete mi mokro uzduž i poprijeko. dakle, moram li reći da sam razočarana!  
il možda nešto krivo radim?
nabavih ih nakon svih silnih hvalospjeva ovdje i sad si premišljam hoću li ih stavit na dijete il ne.
HH npr. ne mogu uopće namjestit a da unutarnji dio materijala,onaj uz rub, ne viri barem malo van.

----------


## Dia

hh mi je uvijek pustala
fb ovisi koji je insert, onaj od mikrofibre nebi izdrzao 1h, konoplja drzi recimo 2h
neke cure pune tetrom i zadovoljne su

ja zato i preferiram fitted...bar sam sigurna, a pocket kad idemo kod dr. ili van da se ne gnjavim

----------


## enela

> evo mene nakon sto godina na ovom pdf.
> cure trebam savjet! 
> 
> prije nekog vremena sam nabavila jednu HH i jednu fuzzibunzz. i cure nam na sve strane!! fb je nešto bolja al svejedno. nakon 2 sata dijete mi mokro uzduž i poprijeko. dakle, moram li reći da sam razočarana!  
> il možda nešto krivo radim?
> nabavih ih nakon svih silnih hvalospjeva ovdje i sad si premišljam hoću li ih stavit na dijete il ne.
> HH npr. ne mogu uopće namjestit a da unutarnji dio materijala,onaj uz rub, ne viri barem malo van.


Ista stvar je bila kod mene. Mislim da je problem u tome kaj onaj njihov insert ništ ne drži. Otkad ih punim tetrom, sve 5! Pisala sam već o tome na topicu o impregnaciji pelena. Inače, ovaj flis kod HH i mora stajati vani uz rub (tak piše na njihovim stranicama kod uputa). Ti si lijepo složi tetru i u nju umetni njihov uložak pa to sve ubaci u pockett. Držim fige da upali   :Kiss:

----------


## momtobe

Ja sam prvo vrijeme bila oduševljena sa Fuzzi bunz, jer su mi držale samo sa jednim insertom i po 2-3 sata-ali beba je bila manja i manje je piškila. Sad kad ima 10 mjeseci, stavljam 2 mikrofibra uloška, ili tetru+tanki flanelski ulošak- pelena je sad malo deblja, ali drži. Stvar je samo u punjenju, treba naći odgovarajuću kombinaciju. 

Meni je HH isto puštala. Kod te pelene mislim da je važno da ne bude prevelika. A s obzirom da se kopča čičkom, teže ju je fino utegnuti oko nogu, a da dijete ne udaviš oko struka...tak se meni čini.

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam oduševljena FB, razmišljam da se po danu prebacimo samo u te pelene jer smo sad u fazi prohodavanja, a one su uske između nogica, i nisu glomazne kao fitted + zaštitne. Otkrila sam izvrsnu kombinaciju, uz onaj njihov uložak napravila sam svoje od laganog frotira i ubacim sve zajedno - drži mi 3 sata.

----------


## momtobe

> Ja sam oduševljena FB, razmišljam da se po danu prebacimo samo u te pelene jer smo sad u fazi prohodavanja, a one su uske između nogica, i nisu glomazne kao fitted + zaštitne. Otkrila sam izvrsnu kombinaciju, uz onaj njihov uložak napravila sam svoje od laganog frotira i ubacim sve zajedno - drži mi 3 sata.


Suzyem, u kojoj veličini FB su ti sada klinci?

----------


## suzyem

Imamo 10 kg i koristimo Large veličinu, koju kopčamo na najzadnje drukere, znači još ćemo ih dugo koristiti. Petite nam je na knap, kopčamo na prve drukere.

----------


## momtobe

> Imamo 10 kg i koristimo Large veličinu, koju kopčamo na najzadnje drukere, znači još ćemo ih dugo koristiti. Petite nam je na knap, kopčamo na prve drukere.


vidiš, i Hana ima točno 10kg, i nosi Medium na 3.druker od kraja, znači skoro na najmanje zakopčano. Čudno... Ne zatežem ju ja, da ne pomisli netko  :Laughing:   Nikad nema jake tragove od pelene.

----------


## nelitza77

:D 
Prijavljujem da smo i mi (djelomicno) zapoceli s platnenima!
Imamo neke smjesne AIO "Pippi", sa full debelim sredisnjim uloskom, ma ono, taman za noc (ooogrooomne su!) i prvu noc na Grgi sve 5, sinoc popisan od glave do pete, procurilo na sve strane. Doduse, mozda su mu velike (pise od 12 do 15 kg, a on je sad tek na 11, al svejedno ne kuzim? :? 
a malac je danas nosio Kushies AIO, infant size i isto mu za cca 2h curile, sve mokro oko struka! kaj ih nisam dosta stegnula ili? veceras sam ih za spavanje spakirala: 
Grga ME + dvostruko presavijeni ulozak i ME cover L;
malac SMIB Dora (sa lavicima  :D , iako je ta zapravo namijenjena Grgi lavicu!) i ME cover M pa bumo vidli sto nam donosi jutro...

----------


## may

> :D 
> 
> a malac je danas nosio Kushies AIO, infant size i isto mu za cca 2h curile, sve mokro oko struka! kaj ih nisam dosta stegnula ili? veceras sam ih za spavanje spakirala: 
> Grga ME + dvostruko presavijeni ulozak i ME cover L;
> malac SMIB Dora (sa lavicima  :D , iako je ta zapravo namijenjena Grgi lavicu!) i ME cover M pa bumo vidli sto nam donosi jutro...


kushies aio...mokro oko struka u području pelene ili izvan pelene?
ako je izvan,vjerojatno nisi dobro stegnula  :Smile: 
nama nisu nikad curile oko struka, a mislim da nisu ni oko nogica...
inače ME coveri su super..pogotovo rikki... nema šanse da propusti ako je pelena oko nogica dobro namještena...

----------


## anjica

*Little Beetle One Fitted Diaper*
kakva su vam iskustva s ovom pelenicom

----------


## aries24

*nelitza77* i nama je kushies bio mokar oko struka, tj. ispod čička
ja sam zaključila da je to jer ili nema onog zaštitnog sloja ispod čička, ili tekućina prođe kroz rupice kud je čičak zašiven
mi smo ih koristili samo za noć jer su nam inače bile malo preglomazne za dnevne aktivnosti pa sam mećala i cover
mislim da danju ne bi stiglo procuriti jer se pelena ne namače tako dugo kao kroz cijelu noć

----------


## vimmerby

> *Little Beetle One Fitted Diaper*
> kakva su vam iskustva s ovom pelenicom


nikakva, ali su mi to jako, jako simpatične i naizgled predivno mekane pelene   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> *Little Beetle One Fitted Diaper*
> kakva su vam iskustva s ovom pelenicom


ja ih želim posjedovati...osobito onu narančastu.. malo mi bilo skupo kad sam naručivala hrpe ali sad bih možda mogla jednu :/

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Little Beetle One Fitted Diaper*
> kakva su vam iskustva s ovom pelenicom
> 
> 
> ja ih želim posjedovati...osobito onu narančastu.. malo mi bilo skupo kad sam naručivala hrpe ali sad bih možda mogla jednu :/


i ja bi ih rado posjedovala, ali mi je cijena malo prevelika :/ 
pa me samo zanima ako ju netko ima da li je vrijedna tih para

----------


## Olivija

Nelitza77 - mani je sad Kushies ultra među najdražima, jer je napokon guza dovoljno narasla! Po noći šišnem i Racmanov zeleni insert i sve 5. A čak mi više i nisu onako glomazne kao na početku... Možda ste i vi na granici veličine jer meni je Gab tek prešao 10 kg i nosimo veličinu L...

----------


## aries24

ona govori o kushies AIO, ne ultra

----------


## Olivija

Paaaa.... Classic su samo one koje su izvana impregnirani pamuk i nisu za noć, a ultra su sa vinilom... Kaj su izbacili nešto novo ili sam ja polupala lončiće?

----------


## coccinella

> ona govori o kushies AIO, ne ultra


Kushies Ultra je njihov naziv za AIO pelenu.

----------


## aries24

:Embarassed:   skužajte, ipak sam ja plavuša

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam samo došla pohvaliti svog mužića koji je jako uspješan u pronalasku novih fanova platnenih pelena.  8)  A genijalno mi je kad mi sve to priča i što su ga pitali i što im je odgovorio, a tek sam sinoć saznala da su mu omiljene pelene swadllebees frotirne unatoč tome što su užasno tvrde.

----------


## aries24

i moj obožava šokirati kolegice na poslu
pa one govore kako je on okrutan prema svojoj ženi jer ona jadna mora prati te pelene
a on onda kaže da mi ne da da perem u mašini nego samo na bunaru   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Moj uopće ne radi sa ženama (osim tajnice...sva sreća...  :Razz:  )! Zato mi je to još veće iznenađenje, kad potakne interes u budućim tatama...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kad su mu rekli to za kakicu i ispiranje, on je rekao da s bilo kojim pelenama ionako moraš brisati kakicu, prat guzu... ovako si u dodiru s kakicom jedno 10s dulje. Tako je on to njima objasnio.  :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

> i moj obožava šokirati kolegice na poslu
> pa one govore kako je on okrutan prema svojoj ženi jer ona jadna mora prati te pelene
> a on onda kaže da mi ne da da perem u mašini nego samo na bunaru


dobraaaa   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i moj obožava šokirati kolegice na poslu
> pa one govore kako je on okrutan prema svojoj ženi jer ona jadna mora prati te pelene
> a on onda kaže da mi ne da da perem u mašini nego samo na bunaru  
> 
> 
> dobraaaa


  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

vjerovale ili ne, may sa rainbow stiches mi je nakon mjesec dana poslala pelenicu!!! za novorođenče (valjda će stići skoro...  :Smile:  ). ispričala se i napisala je da je dodala "an extra" pošiljci. baš me zanima što je to još ubacila....

tako da znate, više ne znam tko je ono pitao za nju...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> vjerovale ili ne, may sa rainbow stiches mi je nakon mjesec dana poslala pelenicu!!! za novorođenče (valjda će stići skoro...  ). ispričala se i napisala je da je dodala "an extra" pošiljci. baš me zanima što je to još ubacila....
> 
> tako da znate, više ne znam tko je ono pitao za nju...


To je ona samo rekla da ti je poslala ili...? :/

----------


## enela

> vjerovale ili ne, may sa rainbow stiches mi je nakon mjesec dana poslala pelenicu!!! za novorođenče (valjda će stići skoro...  ). ispričala se i napisala je da je dodala "an extra" pošiljci. baš me zanima što je to još ubacila....
> 
> tako da znate, više ne znam tko je ono pitao za nju...


Ja sam pitala! 
I meni je isto tak napisala. Danas sam dobila mail od nje. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## nelitza77

:Sad:  
Da se ja opet malo pojadam o Kushies, bas me rastuzuju! Imam ih dvije vrste, 5 komada AIO infant, kupljenih od Hagulkice i desetak komada classic ali starijih (isto kupljene rabljene).
Ove AIO su mi neka cudna velicina, malome (6 kg) su kao velike i ne daju se lijepo namjestiti, a velikome (11 kg) su kao male. I tak su uzasno tvrde i krute, pogotovo po rubovima (npr. kad se taj materijal usporedi sa ME coverom koji je navodno i vanjski sloj kod njihovih AIO). Osim toga, ne znam jel to zato sto su vec dosta rabljene ili zato sto tu imamo zajednicku praonicu pa ih perem u jacoj, kao industrijskoj masini, pocele su mi se jako habati (otvaraju se rupice na sve strane u vanjskom, cover sloju), tak da mi se sve cini da cu ga nakraju ja izrezati i pretvoriti ih u najobicnije fitted.
A ove druge, classic, prvo sto su dosta siroke medju nogama (cca 2 cm sire od ovih AIO), i dosta su tanke tak da ih stalno moram filati (sva sreca imaju unutra dio s dzepicem za inserte - il ih mozda ja navikla na jednokratne prerijetko mijenjam   :?  ). Ne znam, na njihovom siteu pise  obzirom da unutra imaju taj impregnirani sloj da bi se mogle koristiti i bez zastitnih, al ih moji oboje tak zdusno popisaju da nema sanse da kod nas glume AIO   :Grin:  
Imam jos i SMIBice (album je u pripremi), Dore i Davide i jaaako su mi lijepe, al nam i one budu propisno mokre iako uz skoro sve pelene stavim dodatne inserte (imam i neke fora pamucne inserte s dzepicem u koji puknem mikro krpicu ili nesto slicno). I kod njih mi se cini da bi mozda bolje funkcionirale da su po velicinama, a ne OS jer ih velikom bas lijepo namjestim, a na malom su mi nekak poguzvane. Da, i cini mi se da se dosta naguzvaju u pranju, pa da ih treba rastresti da se svi slojevi lijepo izravnaju, inace su nam nekak jako "ugruvane" na guzi. Mozda bi te nutarnje slojeve trebalo iznutra prestepati da se malo ucvrste?
Imamo i par komada finih mekanih ME (he, he Intro offeri), to uglavno koristim malom za noc, isto ih dobro nafilam, a coveri im fakat mrak drze. Jos samo da nisu bijele (poslala sam im mail da razmisle o nekim pastelnim bojama, pa mi je teta Barb koja salje narudzbe rekla da ce ga proslijediti vlasniku, mozda me poslusa).
Veliki za noc ima vec gore spomenute smijesne velike Pippi AIO (to su ak sam dobro skuzila neka danska firma). Za noc su super jer imaju ulozak debljine valjda 2 cm, spojen je s "gacicama" samo na dva mjesta (kraja) tako da ga se moze okrenuti na van za lakse susenje, a izvana je tanki kao najlonski sloj, tak da je dosta mekan i udoban, a za sada dobro podnosi i pranje. S njima sam sad mozda i najzadovoljnija, jos da su nam odgovarajuce velicine! Al kad se dokopam svoje zalihe koja u Zagrebu marljivo raste...valjda medju svima njima ima i nekih koje ce mi 100% odgovarati...iako, to bi onda znacilo da trebam prestati kupovati nove?   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

nemamo vise svoj podforum platnene pelene   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Engls

A platnene uloške nitko više niti ne spominje...
Pa trebalo bi ih ostaviti za nove znatiželjne okice...Čitajući Rodin forum,najlakše se preobratiš.Znaš da ima tvojih istomišljenika,..,da nisu sveki i ini filozofi uvijek u pravu jer se to TAK radi.(Sad ja po sveki,a meni moja kao vlastita majka  :Kiss:  ).

----------


## anjica

*Engls* platneni ulošci su premješteni na pdf njega žene

----------


## Engls

Našla sam platnene uloške!!! Na intimnoj njezi i higijeni žena...oade mi kamen sa srca...

----------


## Engls

A.  :Love:  pronašla sam...

----------


## anjica

moram se pojadati da me totalno zbunio novi pdf :/ 
ove jednokratne teme me totalno bodu u oči

----------


## vimmerby

kužim te, ja sam se iz tih tema totalno isključila i sad gledam koje su to lumpy pelene?! kaj je to nekaj novo? i onda mi sine novost u pdf-u... 

ah, uopće se više ne snalazim i baš mi je nekak bed to sve u istom košu.

bez uvrede ikome...

----------


## coccinella

> moram se pojadati da me totalno zbunio novi pdf :/ 
> ove jednokratne teme me totalno bodu u oči


  :Taps:  
A možeš misliti kako je meni? Isti dan mi dijete izašlo iz pelene i još me šokiraju novim podforumom.   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

i mene smeta   :Sad:  
do sad mi je ovo bio najdrazi pdf, a sad...smrc  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moram se pojadati da me totalno zbunio novi pdf :/ 
> ove jednokratne teme me totalno bodu u oči
> 
> 
>   
> A možeš misliti kako je meni? Isti dan mi dijete izašlo iz pelene i još me šokiraju novim podforumom.


Cocci tebi je šok na kvadrat  :Taps:   :Love:

----------


## Olivija

Sad sam se i aj izbezumila! skoro sam ih išla napasti, da kaj one tu nama... I još k tome Zašto ne volimo platnene... Skoro mi je srce puklo!

----------


## Dolisa

I meni je ovo isto najdrazi pdf, i bas mi bilo lijepo pregledno ovo o platnenima...a vidi sad  :Sad:

----------


## kailash

zaboravila vam reći, may s rainbow stiches poslala kao poklon još jednu NB pelenu :D orange sherpa

----------


## TeddyBearz

> zaboravila vam reći, may s rainbow stiches poslala kao poklon još jednu NB pelenu :D orange sherpa


Super, super! :D

----------


## suzyem

Coci, a kad će rasprodaja?   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> zaboravila vam reći, may s rainbow stiches poslala kao poklon još jednu NB pelenu :D orange sherpa


 :D

----------


## coccinella

> Coci, a kad će rasprodaja?


  :Laughing:  

Čekaj dok napravim inventuru.   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> suzyem prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Coci, a kad će rasprodaja?  
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Čekaj dok napravim inventuru.


  :Raspa:

----------


## suzyem

polulude smo!   :Teletubbies:

----------


## anjica

> polulude smo!


zašto *polu*  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

ali ja već dugo nisam bila brzoprstička  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

:Laughing:  
To ja zovem raspoloženjem na pdf platnene!  :D

----------


## coccinella

> ali ja već dugo nisam bila brzoprstička


Dobila si novi nick: brzoprstićka sa karticom ili skraćeno BSK!   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> To ja zovem raspoloženjem na pdf platnene!  :D


očito nisam u toku, koji ti je to pdf  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ja već dugo nisam bila brzoprstička 
> 
> 
> Dobila si novi nick: brzoprstićka sa karticom ili skraćeno BSK!


  :Embarassed:  
već sam i zaboravila na to   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> To ja zovem raspoloženjem na pdf platnene!  :D
> 
> 
> očito nisam u toku, koji ti je to pdf


Ili ja ne pristajem na tok.   :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

Znači bit će borbe, Cocci, udijeli nam barem nešto   :Trep trep:  .

----------


## vimmerby

ja si, nakon kaj sam skupila malu hrpicu pelenica, uopće ne mogu zamisliti da bi ih jednog dana prodala. 

čak se i za jednu koja mu je malo plića ili po naški "naknap" tješim da se bude "spuknul" pa bu mu taman!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## coccinella

> Znači bit će borbe, Cocci, udijeli nam barem nešto   .


Vidi ti njih što bi mi raščupale kolekciju!   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

*Irchi* kako si zadovoljna sa Snap-ez AIO

----------


## Olivija

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znači bit će borbe, Cocci, udijeli nam barem nešto   .
> 
> 
> Vidi ti njih što bi mi raščupale kolekciju!


Na svu sreću ti je kolekcija skroz girly!

----------


## anjica

škicnite *OVDJE*
neka rasprodaja je u tijeku  :Smile:

----------


## nelitza77

:Rolling Eyes:  
joj ubit cu se kak si me nabrzinu cimnula da prosecem karticu...
a posto si ti poznata brzoprsticka i peypalica, da pitam dal je netko od vas ikada PRIMAO lovu prek PP (imam veeelike planove o on line trgovanju prek sveckog ebaya, al je problemcic sto ne imadem racun na koji bi mi se mogla poslat lova, a bey sveckog JMBGa ga ni nemrem otvorit...)

----------


## coccinella

Mi u Hr ne možemo primati lovu preko PayPal-a. Zasad samo možemo plaćati njime.

----------


## nelitza77

Hm, a moj Paypal je vezan uz karticu izdanu u Hr, tak da mislim da je svejedno jesam li ja trenutno u Hr ili ne...nis, morat cu njih pitat

----------

